# Omega Basel 2017



## watchsk

What are your thoughts concerning what Omega might come out with next year at Basel?


----------



## Ken G

Wow! Is it _that_ time already!?

* _turns off pm function_ *


----------



## refugio

Yeah, I had the same reaction. I can remember when I was excited...when I thought MAYBE I would get one...then the prices went up and even the ones I MIGHT have bought took months to get into the stores and by then the ardor had cooled.


----------



## Ken G

Whatever they might bring out, it'll be at least 3 years before I consider getting one (unless it's an LE and/or unbelievably exceptional).


----------



## brucethemanlee

60th anniversary of the Speedmaster and LE edition no doubt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azonic225

Hoping for a 42mm speedmaster with the new METAS movements.


----------



## 6R15

I have a feeling there's going to be a minor update to the Speedy Pro soon. Specifically, I see the lumed ceramic tachymeter bezel from the Silver Snoopy LE trickling down to the regular production model


----------



## Ken G

Before we see or hear anything about new Speedies at BW2017, I think there will be a new Speedy for the ladies...


----------



## brucethemanlee

For the 60th, If omega was smart they should keep the watch exactly the same manual wind with hesalite with extra straps + the new should be perhaps RED lettering for "speedmaster" on the dial or red "60" on seconds subdial or lume tachymeter (they seemed to have mastered that technique now with the dsotm vintage, silver snoopy and ck2998) and limit it to only 1957 pieces or they were truly daring only 60 pieces to keep it really exclusive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

6R15 said:


> I have a feeling there's going to be a minor update to the Speedy Pro soon. Specifically, I see the lumed ceramic tachymeter bezel from the Silver Snoopy LE trickling down to the regular production model


I think that could very well happen, but I think they'll also keep the standard model with the non-lumed bezel in the line-up to prevent an outcry. Perhaps this will have the adjustable clasp, though; a more acceptable change for many.

This post is pure conjecture on my part.


----------



## solesman

6000 pieces more like ;-)



brucethemanlee said:


> For the 60th, If omega was smart they should keep the watch exactly the same manual wind with hesalite with extra straps + the new should be perhaps RED lettering for "speedmaster" on the dial or red "60" on seconds subdial or lume tachymeter (they seemed to have mastered that technique now with the dsotm vintage, silver snoopy and ck2998) and limit it to only 1957 pieces or they were truly daring only 60 pieces to keep it really exclusive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

New Seamster 300M? Maybe?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19

Production version of CK2998 in black/white panda dial and on a bracelet would go over well I think.


----------



## mkws

Lads and lasses, the season for wishful thinking is officially on!

So, wishful thinking:
- A proper Railmaster re-issue
- A decent reinterpretation of dressy/time-only Omega designs from the 1950s and 1960s.
- A non-LE "panda" Speedmaster, maybe something referring to the Speedy's racing heritage?
- An Aqua Terra with the date window from the non-Master version reintroduced...

Realistic (read: snarky, grumpy) thinking:
- Blingy Side of the Moon (because WSOTM, diamond-set and Meteorite versions weren't crass enough)
- Planet Ocean XXXXL 60mm in Sedna gold and white ceramic "Deep Pockets", and a lot of "it wears comfortably for its size" threads afterwards.
- A horrible "update" to the SMP, like blowing it up in size and/or making it any more glossy and shiny.
- Something even more idiotic than the Globemaster Annual Calendar (can anything beat that font used for the months?)- maybe a Planet Ocean with that complication, or whatnot.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> Wow! Is it _that_ time already!?
> 
> * _turns off pm function_ *


L O L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuk0nxl1

I see the following updates for 2017...

1) The SMP will get a modest update and price increase. An adjustable clasp, liquidmetal bezel, new colors and the movement will get some SI14 treatment. This will be known as the 2500e. 

2) The Speedmaster 9300s will get the same ceramic bezel as this year's Moonphase and adjustable clasp. Possibly more color options. 

3) A Speedy Pro special edition of some sort. 

4) A Railmaster would be cool but I don't have high hopes here. 


I don't see any changes for the PO, AT, Conti, or Moonwatch lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ovalglow

Man, not that I think this would EVER happen, but I'd die for a re-release of the Ranchero. It would hit the top of my buy list so fast.


----------



## Ken G

Speedy for the ladies _before _ BW; 60th Anniversary _after_. Kind of like the PO chocolate and Deep Black announcements this year.

Just a guess; not gospel.


----------



## Tomatoes11

I never owned an Omega before so I am hoping Basel 2017 changes this. Something like a 12mm Omega AT might do the trick.


----------



## teeritz

Sixtieth anniversary Railmaster, with applied steel numerals, aged lume, and in a 40mm size. 
Basically, they'll ruin it.


----------



## Alex_TA

Speedmaster 9300 42mm, 12mm thick.
A man can dream 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

teeritz said:


> Sixtieth anniversary Railmaster, with applied steel numerals, aged lume, and in a 40mm size.
> Basically, they'll ruin it.


Ouch. A Railmaster with applied indices is akin to a beautiful woman with a Mike Tyson facial tattoo.


----------



## teeritz

Saxon007 said:


> Ouch. A Railmaster with applied indices is akin to a beautiful woman with a Mike Tyson facial tattoo.


Yep, given half the chance, that's what they'll do. It'll look like the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial with it's bezel missing. Like the new 36mm Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## GregoryD

Puhlease bring back the Railmaster!!!

I'd also settle for a ratcheting clasp on the Speedy Pro...


----------



## jmsrolls

You can count on a 48th anniversary Apollo XI Speedy Pro LE of 48000. 

It will have applied markers and hands of Sedna gold plus a special presentation box containing a vial of lunar dust.

MSRP of $4800000.


----------



## htjouster

6R15 said:


> I have a feeling there's going to be a minor update to the Speedy Pro soon. Specifically, I see the lumed ceramic tachymeter bezel from the Silver Snoopy LE trickling down to the regular production model


Might make sense if Omega made that update to the sapphire sandwich while keeping the hesalite more "traditional."


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Stephen Urquhart if you happen to be browsing this forum...

Seamaster Pro 300 update:
- 41mm x 13mm with 20mm lugs (!)
- cal. 8800 movement
- Liquid Metal bezel
- matte dial with applied logo and indices
- sword hands
- Speedy style bracelet with mico-adjustment clasp
- prefer solid caseback, but I won't dismiss it because of sapphire

This watch would make a lot of people on this forum happy.


----------



## mkws

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Stephen Urquhart if you happen to be browsing this forum...
> 
> Seamaster Pro 300 update:
> - 41mm x 13mm with 20mm lugs (!)
> - cal. 8800 movement
> - Liquid Metal bezel
> - matte dial with applied logo and indices
> - sword hands
> - Speedy style bracelet with mico-adjustment clasp
> - prefer solid caseback, but I won't dismiss it because of sapphire
> 
> This watch would make a lot of people on this forum happy.


But Urquhart has retired, Raynald Aeschlimann is in charge there now...
The lack of applied markers is what made the PO 2500 look so much better than the next generations- given that the 2500 has sort of a cult following (so do the 1990s SMPs), and the SM300 with a more "tool watch" sort of dial was rather well received, maybe it's time for less shiny stuff on the dial? Just some thoughts.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

mkws said:


> But Urquhart has retired, Raynald Aeschlimann is in charge there now...
> The lack of applied markers is what made the PO 2500 look so much better than the next generations- given that the 2500 has sort of a cult following (so do the 1990s SMPs), and the SM300 with a more "tool watch" sort of dial was rather well received, maybe it's time for less shiny stuff on the dial? Just some thoughts.


What?! Wikipedia lied to me, still has Urquhart listed as the President. Also, you may want to go and take another look at the dial of cal. 2500 PO (I'm looking at one on my wrist as I type). The 12,6,9 aren't applied if that's what you're thinking of?


----------



## mkws

Yep- my bad, the numerals, not the markers. The applied numerals of the 8500 were slightly more flashy, but still not bad. Those of the 8900 are way too much for me. Glossy dials with tons of applied features somehow don't get along with the "Professional" inscription on the dial...


----------



## Bender.Folder

In my dreams, wishes : Adios Diver 300, welcome Peter Blake revival ! Wave pattern from the rio LE, sword hands, 8800 caliber (to help it stay thin), Matte ceramic bezel or glossy (no LM, it has to stay the 'cheapest' diver from the brand) . Circled indexes, applied logo, seamaster in red. Lume scheme like the new ones (blue and green for minutes hand and pip on bezel). Rework the bezel a tad , a mm taller to help grab it better and smooth like the 300 MC or like the older SMP Chronos, that wavy 90's titanium dive chrono had a superb bezel action. Speedy style bracelet with the micro adjustment clasp, no funky lug width and design a specific rubber in the line from the ETNZ chrono or first gen PO diving rubber. Enough of divers on leather or gummy style, leave Hublot where it is.

In reality, I guess another batch of Speedys, late delivery to stores and with less sarcasm, I guess the master chronometer certification will expand to more models as Omega announced taking this path . The unknown to me is , will all models become master chronometers or some only and others master co axial (meaning at least 15000 gauss proof) ? Anyway this means pricier watches either way...

New nato designs maybe, more color, something more exclusive ? Not that I'm so willing to pay the price, but almost every little aftermarket strap brand now has a 'seatbelt' like nato. Time to offer more I bet.


----------



## nicon

I would love to see 2254.50 reedition, but this "Wave pattern from the rio LE" is a big no no! Old 3D pattern is so much better, RIO waves are flat and look like fake. Just my 2 cents, but I agree 200% with the rest .


----------



## rbutler33

nicon said:


> I would love to see 2254.50 reedition, but this "Wave pattern from the rio LE" is a big no no! Old 3D pattern is so much better, RIO waves are flat and look like fake. Just my 2 cents, but I agree 200% with the rest .


+1


----------



## Rolex John

AAMC said:


> New Seamster 300M? Maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sure would be nice to see some SMP offerings that harkened back to the Bond era watches that were so successful for the company. About the time they rolled out the Planet Ocean watches is about the time I lost interest in Omega.


----------



## Pun

Rolex John said:


> AAMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Seamster 300M? Maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sure would be nice to see some SMP offerings that harkened back to the Bond era watches that were so successful for the company. About the time they rolled out the Planet Ocean watches is about the time I lost interest in Omega.
Click to expand...

You couldn't have said it better. I agree. Hope someone from Omega read this post and do us a favour.


----------



## celldweller

Considering it's December and they still haven't released a few of the watches they displayed at this year's...I'm not holding my breath for anything I could buy in 2017.


----------



## Perseus

I want whatever they're calling the 3570 these days with a reverse panda dial like this:


----------



## 4counters

mkws said:


> Lads and lasses, the season for wishful thinking is officially on!
> 
> So, wishful thinking:
> - A proper Railmaster re-issue
> - A decent reinterpretation of dressy/time-only Omega designs from the 1950s and 1960s.
> - A non-LE "panda" Speedmaster, maybe something referring to the Speedy's racing heritage?
> - An Aqua Terra with the date window from the non-Master version reintroduced...
> 
> Realistic (read: snarky, grumpy) thinking:
> - Blingy Side of the Moon (because WSOTM, diamond-set and Meteorite versions weren't crass enough)
> - Planet Ocean XXXXL 60mm in Sedna gold and white ceramic "Deep Pockets", and a lot of "it wears comfortably for its size" threads afterwards.
> - A horrible "update" to the SMP, like blowing it up in size and/or making it any more glossy and shiny.
> - Something even more idiotic than the Globemaster Annual Calendar (can anything beat that font used for the months?)- maybe a Planet Ocean with that complication, or whatnot.


I actually like the look of the Globemaster AC. Keen to see this model in the flesh:










As for my Baselworld 2017 wishlist, not much is on there currently. Maybe an updated Railmaster as others have mentioned but nothing else really leaps to mind.


----------



## celldweller

I would like to see them come out with a brand new line. They've mostly been sticking with the big 3 that they have (Speedy, Seamaster, PO), but I feel like they should have something brand new. They have great technology, but I feel like they are lacking a bit on this front.


----------



## asadtiger

I would do the following:
1. Release a proper railmaster reissue with hand wound METAS movement, centre second, no date, broad arrow hand set like original and painted dial but not as processed sandwich as the 300MC but normal matte dial more like last series Railmaster...if automatic no date model then screw down crown please. 

2. Give the globemaster a screw down crown.

3. Introduce a PO GMT with inner gmt ring a la deep black models and unidirectional dive bezel..inteoduce titanium and steel models in this iteration with blue and black dial colors and various bracelet strap options.

4. Introduce an AT annual calendar GMT ..given that the hour hand is already a jumping hand on the AT annual calendar, adding a gmt means only adding one 24 hour hand and giving an inner printed scale on the dial..thats no effort at all but brings together an absolutely perfect travel watch ..and make it thin and small, like 38 or less and 11 thick with a screw down crown...a totally dream one watch this shall be.

5. Introduce a 300 gmt like the 2535.80 model if no proper line of PO GMT with inner gmt and proper dive bezel.

6. The most unbelievable suggestion is a 321 speedy LE for the 60th..that would be insane.

7. Panda dials in black white, reverse and normal, on a non LE but numbered edition of CK2998 with bracelet.

8. A throwback no date three hand dress piece on strap with connie dial and small vintage dimensions.

That's an exhaustive wishlist...but omega always introduces so many watches that they hardly being to market by the next basel so introducing this whole above list is kind of what we can expect from omega 



Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Alysandir

Personally, I'm waiting for the new, "Grey Side of the Silver Snoopy Master Chronometer"

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Mike Smith

Not sure they can top this one ... This was from 2016 Basel


----------



## jberb55

15th Anniversary Gen2 X-33, no changes, other than to make it orderable by civilians. I really want a new one.


----------



## VicLeChic

Hopefully affordable pieces. Bring back 2,000 Eur watches: 
- POs without Metas, ceramic and display caseback
- elegant and simple DeVilles 
- standard Speedies

Please Santa!


----------



## mkws

VicLeChic said:


> Hopefully affordable pieces. Bring back 2,000 Eur watches:
> - POs without Metas, ceramic and display caseback
> - elegant and simple DeVilles
> - standard Speedies
> 
> Please Santa!


In the wake of Omega's current strategy, that'd be level 10 000 wishful thinking.

Although I agree, that's a beautiful vision, Omega returning to elegant dress watches and _proper_ tool watches...


----------



## ckamp

My list:
Panda speedy would sell
Ratchet clasps as standard
Speedy Sapphire without the 'ring' effect somehow
Applied logo speedmaster is a must
Lumed speedy besel would be neat but not nessasary 

Start making the PO2500 case style 42mm again, just walk away from the recent PO disasters..


Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramblin man

They should bring back a nice compact Railmaster.


----------



## 6R15

Mike Smith said:


> Not sure they can top this one ... This was from 2016 Basel


"Now in ceramic!"


----------



## 6R15

The future is not looking good for Omega. I went by the Omega boutique recently and every watch on their display window (about 25 of them) was at least 43mm and hella thick. The only reasonably-sized watches I saw were the ladies' Constellation pieces. The future is not looking good for Omega at Baselworld 2017 based on their current direction of becoming Hublot.


----------



## TellingTime

Alysandir said:


> Personally, I'm waiting for the new, "Grey Side of the Silver Snoopy Master Chronometer"
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


You'll need to get on "THE LIST" for that one.


----------



## GoBuffs11

teeritz said:


> Yep, given half the chance, that's what they'll do. It'll look like the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial with it's bezel missing. Like the new 36mm Tudor Black Bay.


Monochrome predicted a new railmaster at basel 2015...


----------



## Ken G

A lot of people on this thread are mentioning their wish for a panda. Sounds good - I'll go along with that...


----------



## nick_sixx

50mm planet ocean in orange titanium with white rubber insert and $20k price tag. Basically something fkn hideous as per usual. Last decent release was the 8500 AT in blue 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achtungz

Maybe 5 more speedmaster limited editions, actually no maybe just 4


----------



## Ctaranti

I'd like to see a continuation of the Deep Black concept, without the GMT function, and at a more accessible size (43mm), thickness and price (<$10K)

Ctarant


----------



## mkws

GoBuffs11 said:


> Monochrome predicted a new railmaster at basel 2015...
> 
> View attachment 10190530


The real irony: when fan/journalist concept art looks better than most of what the brand manages to release in two consecutive Baselworlds.


----------



## Ken G

Ctaranti said:


> I'd like to see a continuation of the Deep Black concept, without the GMT function, and at a more accessible size (43mm), thickness and price (<$10K)
> 
> Ctarant


Yeah, I'm with you on this one, Ctarant. I also love the Big Black concept, but not the size (diam. rather than thickness). Haven't heard anything about this, though...


----------



## Vig2000

How about a black-dialed, 9300-based, METAS certified, lumed ceramic bezel Speedy in Grade 5 titanium? Is that too much to ask for, Omega?


----------



## munichblue

6R15 said:


> The future is not looking good for Omega. I went by the Omega boutique recently and every watch on their display window (about 25 of them) was at least 43mm and hella thick. The only reasonably-sized watches I saw were the ladies' Constellation pieces. The future is not looking good for Omega at Baselworld 2017 based on their current direction of becoming Hublot.


What a nonsense!


----------



## Ken G

While something to commemorate the Speedy 60th anniversary is pretty much a certainty, I think other anniversaries will be marked.
More recent ones maybe; perhaps much more recent ones...


----------



## mleroux

Alex_TA said:


> Speedmaster 9300 42mm, 12mm thick.
> A man can dream
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This made me laugh so hard... If only!! The '57 9300 is only 41.5 mm in diameter but 16.5 mm thick (and from the looks of it, mostly due to the bulbous sapphire sandwich). Looks too much like a person who's had one too many hamburgers... IMO. That thing is never fitting under a cuff.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

mleroux said:


> This made me laugh so hard... If only!! The '57 9300 is only 41.5 mm in diameter but 16.5 mm thick (and from the looks of it, mostly due to the bulbous sapphire sandwich). Looks too much like a person who's had one too many hamburgers... IMO. That thing is never fitting under a cuff.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Two reasons for that:
1. Calibres 8500 and 9300 (and their derivatives), while they're accurate, beautifully finished and made from all sorts of fancy materials, make little sense technically. An ETA Powermatic 80 has a better power reserve with only one mainspring barrel. So does thr Rolex 4130 (70 hours, IIRC) and the Breitling 01. The twin-barrel movement in the new Zenith Elite is a better (and smaller...) design, beating the 8500 and 8900 to it. The only real technical advantage of these movements is their extensive use of Si14 parts. They're unnecessarily wide and thick, without any actual reason for that.

2. The 9300 Speedies have one of the most odd solutions I've ever seen- a domed crystal in the case back. A domed crystal in the front is a must in every Speedy based on the Pro and its predecessors, but why the actual eff is it used in the back of a watch, which has a thick case (housing the aforementioned thick movements) already, I don't know. To me, it's impractical- to say the least. In a ceramic watch, like the DSOTM, it might not necessarily make much of a change, but in a steel case- effectively, the centre of mass moves up considerably, making it idiotically top-heavy. Throw in the 50mm lug to lug, and it really takes a big wrist to have it fit comfortably (IMO, at least).
I've seen domed hesalite crystals being used as a substitute for a press-in back in vintage watches, in order to obtain a transparent case back ersatz, but while this makes little difference in a 33-34mm watch, a thick, 42-44mm chunk of steel is a completely different story.


----------



## TellingTime

You guys worry about size too much.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

TellingTime said:


> You guys worry about size too much.


I realize you're probably making a "size doesn't matter" joke, but honestly I don't see how it's not the #1 priority for anyone who wears a watch. If a watch isn't comfortable to wear (you've got to be kidding me with that sapphire bubble on the back of the 9300 watches as mkws already mentioned) I'm not going to buy it. Period. Doesn't matter how good it looks. If I'm going to have something on my wrist for 12+ hours per day it needs to have good ergonomic design, which is something Omega has completely back burnered as of late.


----------



## mleroux

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I realize you're probably making a "size doesn't matter" joke, but honestly I don't see how it's not the #1 priority for anyone who wears a watch. If a watch isn't comfortable to wear (you've got to be kidding me with that sapphire bubble on the back of the 9300 watches as mkws already mentioned) I'm not going to buy it. Period. Doesn't matter how good it looks. If I'm going to have something on my wrist for 12+ hours per day it needs to have good ergonomic design, which is something Omega has completely back burnered as of late.


Man I couldn't agree more with this. Size and ergonomics are the first criteria that need to be met as a prerequisite for purchase.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

mkws said:


> Two reasons for that:
> 1. Calibres 8500 and 9300 (and their derivatives), while they're accurate, beautifully finished and made from all sorts of fancy materials, make little sense technically. An ETA Powermatic 80 has a better power reserve with only one mainspring barrel. So does thr Rolex 4130 (70 hours, IIRC) and the Breitling 01. The twin-barrel movement in the new Zenith Elite is a better (and smaller...) design, beating the 8500 and 8900 to it. The only real technical advantage of these movements is their extensive use of Si14 parts. They're unnecessarily wide and thick, without any actual reason for that.
> 
> 2. The 9300 Speedies have one of the most odd solutions I've ever seen- a domed crystal in the case back. A domed crystal in the front is a must in every Speedy based on the Pro and its predecessors, but why the actual eff is it used in the back of a watch, which has a thick case (housing the aforementioned thick movements) already, I don't know. To me, it's impractical- to say the least. In a ceramic watch, like the DSOTM, it might not necessarily make much of a change, but in a steel case- effectively, the centre of mass moves up considerably, making it idiotically top-heavy. Throw in the 50mm lug to lug, and it really takes a big wrist to have it fit comfortably (IMO, at least).
> I've seen domed hesalite crystals being used as a substitute for a press-in back in vintage watches, in order to obtain a transparent case back ersatz, but while this makes little difference in a 33-34mm watch, a thick, 42-44mm chunk of steel is a completely different story.


To your first point, I disagree; the 8500 and 9300-based calibers make a whole bunch of technical sense. At least with the Powermatic 80, you're comparing apples and oranges: On the one hand, the Powermatic 80 uses a variation of the ETA 2824, which incorporates lower friction materials and a balance beating at 3Hz instead of 4Hz in order to achieve the 80-hour power reserve (albeit sacrificing at least some accuracy with the lower beat rate). In no way does the Powermatic 80 even come close to the technical prowess of the 8500 and 9300-based movements. Those movement are on a league of their own, and there are more technical advantages besides the use of just Si14 parts: In-house and COSC-certified movements (or METAS Master Chronometers in the case of the 8900 calibers) with a Co-Axial escapement, free-sprung balance, Si14 Silicium balance spring, and two-series mounted barrels are among some of the technical advantages, which result in better performance in terms reliability, accuracy, precision, stability, and durability, better resistance to shock and magnetism, a more stable amplitude, and longer intervals between service. In the case of the 9300-based movements, you additionally get an integrated column-wheel, vertical clutch chronograph. Both the 8500 and 9300 movements and their derivatives are among some of the most technically superior mass-produced movements there are (at least IMO).

To your second point, I agree. For sure, there is no need to use a protruded crystal on the caseback. Only on the front, which is absolutely required IMO. My guess is that Omega did this in order to create a sense of symmetry to the watch, but unfortunately at the expense of sacrificing ergonomic compatibility.


----------



## mleroux

Vig2000 said:


> To your first point, I disagree; the 8500 and 9300-based calibers make a whole bunch of technical sense. At least with the Powermatic 80, you're comparing apples and oranges: On the one hand, the Powermatic 80 uses a variation of the ETA 2824, which incorporates lower friction materials and a balance beating at 3Hz instead of 4Hz in order to achieve the 80-hour power reserve (albeit sacrificing at least some accuracy with the lower beat rate). In no way does the Powermatic 80 even come close to the technical prowess of the 8500 and 9300-based movements. Those movement are on a league of their own, and there are more technical advantages besides the use of just Si14 parts: In-house and COSC-certified movements (or METAS Master Chronometers in the case of the 8900 calibers) with a Co-Axial escapement, free-sprung balance, Si14 Silicium balance spring, and two-series mounted barrels are among some of the technical advantages, which result in better performance in terms reliability, accuracy, precision, stability, and durability, better resistance to shock and magnetism, a more stable amplitude, and longer intervals between service. In the case of the 9300-based movements, you additionally get an integrated column-wheel, vertical clutch chronograph. Both the 8500/9300 movements and the derivatives thereof are among some of the most technically superior mass-produced movements there are (at least IMO).
> 
> To your second point, I agree. For sure, there is no need to use a protruded crystal on the caseback. Only on the front, which is absolutely required IMO. My guess is that Omega did this in order to create a sense of symmetry to the watch, but at the expense of sacrificing ergonomic compatibility.


They have literally added 2mm extra thickness with that bulbous rear sapphire caseback. Why Omega...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TellingTime

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I realize you're probably making a "size doesn't matter" joke, but honestly I don't see how it's not the #1 priority for anyone who wears a watch. If a watch isn't comfortable to wear (you've got to be kidding me with that sapphire bubble on the back of the 9300 watches as mkws already mentioned) I'm not going to buy it. Period. Doesn't matter how good it looks. If I'm going to have something on my wrist for 12+ hours per day it needs to have good ergonomic design, which is something Omega has completely back burnered as of late.


 I really don't think it matters as much as some suggest. We're not talking about dumbbells. We're talking MM and grams. But Hey. Keep hammering away.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

TellingTime said:


> I really don't think it matters as much as some suggest. We're not talking about dumbbells. We're talking MM and grams. But Hey. Keep hammering away.


It absolutely does. Take the Planet Ocean for example: the difference in thickness between the 2500 and the 8500 is less than 2mm, but it feels like the difference between a Ferrari and an Escalade on your wrist. A big part of that has to do with case geometry and ergonomics as well, which Omega has been one of the biggest offenders of recently. I like wearing watches, but would never sacrifice comfort to do so.


----------



## TellingTime

You'd think if you didn't like Omega watches, you'd find a brand that works for you. Then you could go to their forums and brag about how glad you are they don't make huge watches like Omega.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

TellingTime said:


> You'd think if you didn't like Omega watches, you'd find a brand that works for you. Then you could go to their forums and brag about how glad you are they don't make huge watches like Omega.


On the contrary, I love Omega watches. They are my favorite brand. I just don't like their most recent offerings. Basically every watch they made up until about 4 years ago was a home run. I'd also say you are likely in the vast minority of users on this forum who don't have a problem with the current direction Omega is going in regards to dimensions, but you seem very defensive so maybe you already knew that.

Edit: I'd also like to point out the entire purpose of this specific thread is to discuss what changes we'd like to see from Omega this year, which is exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## mkws

Vig2000 said:


> To your first point, I disagree; the 8500 and 9300-based calibers make a whole bunch of technical sense. At least with the Powermatic 80, you're comparing apples and oranges: On the one hand, the Powermatic 80 uses a variation of the ETA 2824, which incorporates lower friction materials and a balance beating at 3Hz instead of 4Hz in order to achieve the 80-hour power reserve (albeit sacrificing at least some accuracy with the lower beat rate). In no way does the Powermatic 80 even come close to the technical prowess of the 8500 and 9300-based movements. Those movement are on a league of their own, and there are more technical advantages besides the use of just Si14 parts: In-house and COSC-certified movements (or METAS Master Chronometers in the case of the 8900 calibers) with a Co-Axial escapement, free-sprung balance, Si14 Silicium balance spring, and two-series mounted barrels are among some of the technical advantages, which result in better performance in terms reliability, accuracy, precision, stability, and durability, better resistance to shock and magnetism, a more stable amplitude, and longer intervals between service. In the case of the 9300-based movements, you additionally get an integrated column-wheel, vertical clutch chronograph. Both the 8500 and 9300 movements and their derivatives are among some of the most technically superior mass-produced movements there are (at least IMO).


My point is, that all of these features can be packed into a _smaller_ movement, not a blithering behemoth like the 8500. 60 hours from two rather massive barrels isn't much either.
So the Powermatic comparison is in place alright- a slightly modified 2824 can have up to 80 hours of power reserve, while maintaining the same, reasonable size, and there comes what by modern standards size-wise is the horological equivalent of a whale, with 75% of that capability.
As to frequency reduction, the 8500 already runs at a frequency lower than most of its competitors (25200 vs. 28800 a/h). 
For example, look at the Zenith 6150. 3.92mm thick, two barrels, 100 hours of power reserve, 28800 a/h.
8500? 60h, 5.5mm thick, 25200 a/h. Technically superior? Not really. If not for the anti-magnetic features, it would simply suck.
They will sooner or later need to think of redesigning the architecture of that movement family, because its only actual strength is the materials, be it for the non-magnetic balance parts or the lower friction materials extending the service intervals. The smaller movement powering the 39.5mm PO is a step forward, but from the company that designed the family of great 30mm hand-wound movements, the 56X/75X line of automatics and the ultra-thin cal. 712, I would really expect more.


----------



## TellingTime

Iowa_Watchman said:


> On the contrary, I love Omega watches. They are my favorite brand. I just don't like their most recent offerings. Basically every watch they made up until about 4 years ago was a home run. I'd also say you are likely in the vast minority of users on this forum who don't have a problem with the current direction Omega is going in regards to dimensions, but you seem very defensive so maybe you already knew that.
> 
> Edit: I'd also like to point out the entire purpose of this specific thread is to discuss what changes we'd like to see from Omega this year, which is exactly what I'm doing.


Some of us enjoy the larger size. Sure doesn't sound like they're still your favorite brand though. Maybe you and them have parted ways and you just don't realize it. --Like a lover who refuses to let go. :-d

Good luck on your wish list. I hope they come out with a skinny jeans side of the moon this year.


----------



## Ken G

A non-teak, non-wave AT might be interesting...


----------



## nick_sixx

6R15 said:


> The future is not looking good for Omega. I went by the Omega boutique recently and every watch on their display window (about 25 of them) was at least 43mm and hella thick. The only reasonably-sized watches I saw were the ladies' Constellation pieces. The future is not looking good for Omega at Baselworld 2017 based on their current direction of becoming Hublot.


Agree wholeheartedly. Once they released the white ceramic Speedmaster it's been a steep decline for Omega

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Seamaster deVille with black dial woul sell as water...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

teeritz said:


> Sixtieth anniversary Railmaster, with applied steel numerals, aged lume, and in a 40mm size.
> Basically, they'll ruin it.


I get the same feeling about the Railmaster... I would love to see the SM300 dial on a new Railmaster in a case with straight lugs offered in a 36mm and 39mm size. But, if they do anything, I'm sure it'll be at least 42mm with the Master Chronometer Co-axial movement and a date window making it absurdly thick.


----------



## Alex_TA

Give some respect to 85**-93**, highly accurate, dependable and stable movements.
My Speedmaster 9300 kept the same accuracy for 3 years of heavy usage, show me the ETA that can do the same.
My AT is accurate to almost quartz level, throw on it anything and it only asks for more.


----------



## COZ

ckamp said:


> My list:
> Start making the PO2500 case style 42mm again, just walk away from the recent PO disasters..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## tikung

Alex_TA said:


> Speedmaster 9300 42mm, 12mm thick.
> A man can dream
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Ken G

http://www.fratellowatches.com/gold...il&utm_term=0_b515b4ef06-adab4001b1-112365565


----------



## adg31

GoBuffs11 said:


> Monochrome predicted a new railmaster at basel 2015...
> 
> View attachment 10190530


This could pull me back to Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westcoastco

Iowa_Watchman said:


> It absolutely does. Take the Planet Ocean for example: the difference in thickness between the 2500 and the 8500 is less than 2mm, but it feels like the difference between a Ferrari and an Escalade on your wrist. A big part of that has to do with case geometry and ergonomics as well, which Omega has been one of the biggest offenders of recently. I like wearing watches, but would never sacrifice comfort to do so.


I too hope for reduced thickness, and diameter in some cases. They already make Master coax in ladies sizes, so it should be possible to offer thinner Speedys (including Mark II) and POs.

I care if the watch can fit under the cuff or not. It's a yes/no proposition, not about millimeters here and there.


----------



## munichblue

Ken G said:


> Speedy Tuesday - Numbered Gold Speedmasters As Tribute To The Renewed Flight Qualification For The Space Shuttle


I would have a raid on a bank to get this Speedy! If they are going to re-introduce this model next year I will beg, bribe and threaten my Omega boutique manager to put me first on the waiting list.


----------



## Ken G

Don't get too excited! The hint is a bit more subtle than that...


----------



## Omega4Ever

I dont think Omega will come up with new desings for the Planet Ocean in 2017 as they have already made a big releases in 2016 with their Deep Black and other Master Chronometers watches, but it would be nice if they make these with smaller sizes


----------



## anaplian

According to a local AD we can expect Master Chronometer Aqua Terras - apparently production has already ceased on the current Master Co-Ax versions.


----------



## Damir Galic

I think omega will bring out 43.5mm PO and maybe some seamaster "deep black". just a guess since those black ceramic versions look so cool.


----------



## Omega4Ever

Reducing the size of the deep Black means thinning or making the movement smaller..which i doubt they will do that, but hope too! 



Damir Galic said:


> I think omega will bring out 43.5mm PO and maybe some seamaster "deep black". just a guess since those black ceramic versions look so cool.


----------



## Ken G

anaplian said:


> According to a local AD we can expect Master Chronometer Aqua Terras - apparently production has already ceased on the current Master Co-Ax versions.


Yup, get your _vertical_-stripe teak ATs in while you can...


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> Yup, get your _vertical_-stripe teak ATs in while you can...


Done years ago. Now the outstanding question is what is going to happen to the SMP 300M?










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

AAMC said:


> Now the outstanding question is what is going to happen to the SMP 300M?


Indeed it is!


----------



## tbensous

My guess is new SMP 300M master coax with the new movement of the 39.5 PO? Or finally how to get a thinner modern Omega diver watch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> Yup, get your _vertical_-stripe teak ATs in while you can...


Omg - are they switching to horizontal lines or some sort of wave?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molloy

You know, as the years go by it makes you feel smarter, gladder and satisfied that you invested in your Omega back in those halcyon days when they only charged an arm for a watch opposed to the perfunctory arm and leg now. And with every Baselworld that comes around the other limbs start to get twitchy.


----------



## Ken G

om3ga seamaster said:


> Omg - are they switching to horizontal lines or some sort of wave?


Don't know anything about _waves_...
(apart from those recent Asian market ones)


----------



## Iliyan

Ken G said:


> Don't know anything about _waves_...
> (apart from those recent Asian market ones)


So they are switching to horizontal teak?


----------



## dawiz

I'm sure they'll somehow manage to push the Speedy Pro to "unaffordable" territory somehow


----------



## AAMC

adg31 said:


> This could pull me back to Omega
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rumors of a new Railmaster are getting stronger...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 226518

Dead serious: I would empty the bank for an automatic 42mm Speedmaster Professional (I don't give a damn what movement or calibre outfits it) with a 12-14 mm case thickness.


----------



## Ken G

RojasLaw said:


> I don't give a damn what movement or calibre outfits it


;-)
I like how you roll!


----------



## Ken G

GoBuffs11 said:


> Monochrome predicted a new railmaster at basel *2015*...
> 
> View attachment 10190530


Better late than never...


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> Better late than never...


lol

have you seen it? a cousin of girl that used to date with the brother of a girl that a friend of mine met at a bar already did....


----------



## Ken G

AAMC said:


> lol
> 
> have you seen it? a cousin of girl that used to date with the brother of a girl that a friend of mine met at a bar already did....


Not with my own eyes...


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> Not with my own eyes...


oh

the girl's cousin again....


----------



## Zain A

Wishful thinking but a 40mm master coaxial Aquaterra with the date window from the 8500 version and all brushed bracelet...yes this would force my wallet to open!


----------



## Time Bomb

Extra wishful thinking... 43.5MM bimetal titanium/Sedna PO 8900 in blue...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ff25

How about a nice 60th anniversary box with a retro broad arrow Speedmaster, Railmaster and Seamaster?

Or how about that Panda SpeedyTuesday (just a quick photoshop job on my iPad during lunch break):


----------



## AAMC

ff25 said:


> How about a nice 60th anniversary box with a retro broad arrow Speedmaster, Railmaster and Seamaster?
> 
> Or how about that Panda SpeedyTuesday (just a quick photoshop job on my iPad during lunch break):


There will be a 60th limited to 1957 pieces, panda dial, 39mm and alpha hands

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

AAMC said:


> There will be a 60th limited to 1957 pieces, panda dial, 39mm and alpha hands


And _not_ "online-only"! 
"TFFT!", I hear our west-coast friends cry...


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> And _not_ "online-only"!
> "TFFT!", I hear our west-coast friends cry...


Lol but at 1957 pieces it will be sold out before Baselworld ends (I'm guessing)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

AAMC said:


> Lol but at 1957 pieces it will be sold out before Baselworld ends (I'm guessing)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I'm not so sure about that, to be honest. It will have a lot going for it in many people's eyes (LE, 60th anniversary, panda, etc), but it's not a Pro, and for a lot of people, that's a deal-breaker. I see this one following more of a CK pattern: a positive reaction on announcement and brisk pre-orders, but not that difficult to get hold of by the time it finally starts appearing...

But then again, maybe a lot of people who missed out on Speedy Tuesday will go for this 39mm to make up for their disappointment, so it could go fast. And as I intimated on the other thread, this may then result in #ST secondary prices being less than the speculators had hoped for; perhaps even low enough for some of the people who were unlucky on January 10th (and who actually want to wear and enjoy it).


----------



## Owlsu

To celebrate the upcoming 60th anniversary of the moon landings, Omega are proud to announce that the incredibly popular Speedmaster Professional model (ref no. 311.30.42.30. 01.005) has been discontinued and replaced with a greatly improved new Speedmaster Professional model - this model will now be the standard Speedmaster in the lineup.

Features;

- Ceramic tachymetre bezel

- Sapphire display crystal

- Sapphire display caseback

- Redesigned bracelet with micro-adjustable clasp (up to 10mm)

- Increased water resistance (100m)

- Applied Omega logo

- Steel trimmed baton and sub-dial hands

- Applied steel hour markers

- Date window

- Brand new METAS certified automatic movement (with a new line of text on the dial showing this)

- Blue super-luminova marker lume

- Glossy black dial (replacing matte charcoal)

- Minor adjustment to RRP (£5700) from (£3450)

- New, larger display box (compared to 2014 model)

- 5 Official Omega NATO straps (colours may vary)

- Exclusive set of Omega decorative stickers

- Coupon for 10% off a yearly subscription to Omega lifetime magazine

- Blu-ray copy of "Apollo 13" (while stocks last)


We've listened to our fans and following the huge success of our recent #Speedytuesday model, we're sure this is exactly what you want to see.

P.S. 

We're selling it online only because we're sick of AD's giving discounts and cheapening our brand image.


----------



## GTTIME

How big do we think the rail master will be?


----------



## Ken G

GTTIME said:


> How big do we think the rail master will be?


38


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> 38


.5?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx

GTTIME said:


> How big do we think the rail master will be?


Judging by Omega's recent direction, 52mm

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

nick_sixx said:


> Judging by Omega's recent direction, 52mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


LLOL

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Ken G

AAMC said:


> .5?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Yes, that's right, isn't it?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> Yes, that's right, isn't it?


Yep, 38.5mm

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## dantan

Railmaster, Railmaster, Railmaster!


----------



## 4counters

So there won't be multiple size options like previously (36mm, 39mm, 42mm, 49mm)?


----------



## asadtiger

You guys appear to know something about the Railmaster...is it really coming for sure, i mean i dont even know that..and if yes, then when will we get the details?

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

asadtiger said:


> You guys appear to know something about the Railmaster...is it really coming for sure, i mean i dont even know that..and if yes, then when will we get the details?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


It's all speculation. Though recently, I've gone to local boutiques with my 2008 AT Railmaster and a couple employees said that there will be a re-issue. So perhaps there is something to the rumors. But I won't believe anything until I see it.


----------



## Ken G

asadtiger said:


> You guys appear to know something about the Railmaster...is it really coming for sure


No doubt about it - absolutely 100% certain. I'll eat _both_ of my Omega ball caps if it doesn't come out...


----------



## Eskibot

Any guesses on if there will be a new model of the SMP Divers this year or next year?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Eskibot said:


> Any guesses on if there will be a new model of the SMP Divers this year or next year?


I believe there will be an update to the SMP Diver 300.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## GTTIME

I hope for a big Railmaster 42mm would be awesome.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

nick_sixx said:


> Judging by Omega's recent direction, 52mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


...and 20 mm thick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luminagain

Ken G said:


> No doubt about it - absolutely 100% certain. I'll eat _both_ of my Omega ball caps if it doesn't come out...


Hope your are right!


----------



## publandlord

Molloy said:


> You know, as the years go by it makes you feel smarter, gladder and satisfied that you invested in your Omega back in those halcyon days when they only charged an arm for a watch opposed to the perfunctory arm and leg now. And with every Baselworld that comes around the other limbs start to get twitchy.


Is this back in the day when they sold "crap"?


----------



## StufflerMike

Here:s a first presss release

Omega unveils new Speedmaster Moonwatch Automatic Master Chronometer ahead of Baselworld 2017 | The Week Portfolio


----------



## Ursus

not another one :-( I would really like them to break the internet with a proper new watch, not the 15000th LE speedmaster :-(


----------



## 4counters

Any word on an updated Aqua Terra?


----------



## Eskibot

om3ga seamaster said:


> I believe there will be an update to the SMP Diver 300.
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


what are you thinking they will change?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Eskibot said:


> what are you thinking they will change?


Your guess is as good as mine. I've heard it could be any combination of the following:

- upgraded movement to master chronometer

- upgraded adjustable clasp

- possible additional bracelet options

- additional versions with sword hands; bringing them back

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## El-Duderino

brucethemanlee said:


> 60th anniversary of the Speedmaster and LE edition no doubt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt an LE 60th Anniversary Speedmaster will be announced. Probably limited to 1957 pieces as that would make sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

El-Duderino said:


> No doubt an LE 60th Anniversary Speedmaster will be announced. Probably limited to 1957 pieces as that would make sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm half expecting a LE trilogy release box set. All 3 together. We already know we're getting all 3 individually. I'd be amazed if Omega passed up the chance to group them and spin up a gargantuan box release of the holy trinity re-issues.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Eskibot

om3ga seamaster said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. I've heard it could be any combination of the following:
> 
> - upgraded movement to master chronometer
> 
> - upgraded adjustable clasp
> 
> - possible additional bracelet options
> 
> - additional versions with sword hands; bringing them back
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


hopefully this year...


----------



## om3ga_fan

Eskibot said:


> hopefully this year...


Seems reasonable. It's time. The SMPc is...what...going on 5 years old? The adjustable clasp is practically table stakes these days - they need to do that. The movement upgrade was part of their product dev strategy already. They just have to balance upgrades/enhancements with maintaining the entry level price point.

That's why I think we'll get some additional flavors.


----------



## om3ga_fan

stuffler said:


> Here:s a first presss release
> 
> Omega unveils new Speedmaster Moonwatch Automatic Master Chronometer ahead of Baselworld 2017 | The Week Portfolio
> 
> View attachment 10746626


I don't love it. But that's me. And I don't even own anything from the Speedmaster family. Yet.

I'd love a newly minted definitive/ultimate version of the Speedmaster. Maybe that's the 3570?

If it doesn't happen then I know it's time to just bite the bullet and go find the big box set somewhere.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Eskibot

om3ga seamaster said:


> Seems reasonable. It's time. The SMPc is...what...going on 5 years old? The adjustable clasp is practically table stakes these days - they need to do that. The movement upgrade was part of their product dev strategy already. They just have to balance upgrades/enhancements with maintaining the entry level price point.
> 
> That's why I think we'll get some additional flavors.


yeah I think the Bond 2220.80 was released in 2006 and the SMPc was released in 2012


----------



## iinsic

I have one unassailable prediction for Omega's novelties at Baselworld 2017: Disappointment!

Oh, sure ... there might be something to parse out and anticipate, but there won't be any sort of "grand slam" of winners that has everyone excited.


----------



## dawiz

stuffler said:


> Here:s a first presss release
> 
> Omega unveils new Speedmaster Moonwatch Automatic Master Chronometer ahead of Baselworld 2017 | The Week Portfolio
> 
> View attachment 10746626


oh wow, not a fan at all :-/ Way too big and fat - and don't like the orange hands, either. But that's just me


----------



## Quartersawn

stuffler said:


> Here:s a first presss release
> 
> Omega unveils new Speedmaster Moonwatch Automatic Master Chronometer ahead of Baselworld 2017 | The Week Portfolio
> 
> View attachment 10746626


Not a fan of that.


----------



## Engi

*Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*

Hi all,
any anticipation of possible new watches that Omega will present at Basel 2017 ?

I really would like to see the Seamaster Aqua Terra in 38,5mm with teak dial again with frame around date window and all brushed bracelet ...

Thanks in advance,

Engi


----------



## Betterthere

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*

Doubt you will see that. Railmaster in reasonable size is ny hope. AT with adjustable clasp.


----------



## raja_3012

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*

Hoping to see some new Seamaster Pro 300 versions with the new coaxial master chronometer movements and the adjustable clasp.


----------



## AAMC

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*

One thing that is certain is a new Speedmaster 38mm automatic full collection (let's call it "reduced") with the the 3330 caliber.
Then there are the "rumoured" 60th anniversary Speedy, Railmaster and Seamaster LEs

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



Engi said:


> Hi all,
> any anticipation of possible new watches that Omega will present at Basel 2017 ?
> 
> I really would like to see the Seamaster Aqua Terra in 38,5mm with teak dial again with frame around date window and all brushed bracelet ...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Engi


Expect an update to the SMPc Diver 300.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## AAMC

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



om3ga seamaster said:


> Expect an update to the SMPc Diver 300.
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Are you sure? That would be great!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



AAMC said:


> Are you sure? That would be great!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Seems to be the consensus. Although no one is sure what the 'updates' will consist of. Omega intends to keep the price point on par with where it is now - entry level Diver.

I'd expect an adjustable clasp and potentially the 8800 movement or variation. Maybe a slight tweak cosmetically.

Perhaps more versions? Maybe even sword hands?

Either way it'll be interesting to see the evolution of the model.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## scheissestadt

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



Engi said:


> Hi all,
> any anticipation of possible new watches that Omega will present at Basel 2017 ?
> 
> I really would like to see the Seamaster Aqua Terra in 38,5mm with teak dial again with frame around date window and all brushed bracelet ...
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Engi


Why not just buy one of the generation just before the current one (Skyfall not Spectre)? Make sure you get one of the later ones with the Si14 balance spring, which from what I understand gives it more than enough anti-magnetic resistance for everyday use. There may even still be some unsold stock out there (new condition).


----------



## AAMC

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



om3ga seamaster said:


> Seems to be the consensus. Although no one is sure what the 'updates' will consist of. Omega intends to keep the price point on par with where it is now - entry level Diver.
> 
> I'd expect an adjustable clasp and potentially the 8800 movement or variation. Maybe a slight tweak cosmetically.
> 
> Perhaps more versions? Maybe even sword hands?
> 
> Either way it'll be interesting to see the evolution of the model.
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Keeping the SMP 300m price + sword hands = take my money

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-basel-2017-a-3815802.html


----------



## Ken G

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*

I'm going to try to keep my money for the first Tokyo 2020 models. Should be here next year. Occasionally they get these right...


----------



## solesman

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*

My fingers are crossed for the rumoured 39mm Seamaster 300 LE's. The money is burning a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## mi6_

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



raja_3012 said:


> Hoping to see some new Seamaster Pro 300 versions with the new coaxial master chronometer movements and the adjustable clasp.


Yes this but is it too much to ask for a liquid metal bezel as well? Having a ceramic bezel is pointless if the markings wear off. Also would like the sword hands back.


----------



## Ken G

4 different 40mm Railmasters + the LE...


----------



## lhawli

I would be completely happy with them slimming down all their cases on the new co-axial seamasters and speedmasters.

Given the Speedmaster Pro is the only omega I would consider owning, a 60th LE would definitely be welcomed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII (IW327001)


----------



## Watchdelight

Any rumours on the Speedy 57 range of watches?


----------



## exarkun12

I'm really looking forward to seeing the new Speedmaster MC with racing dial!


----------



## solesman

Ken G said:


> 4 different 40mm Railmasters + the LE...


4? All 38.5mm? Will the LE be different or just part of the trilogy supposedly being released?

Ken, any titbits on the rumoured Seamaster 300 LE's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> 4 different 40mm Railmasters + the LE...


Maybe black, blue, gold and platinum?

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Horoticus

om3ga seamaster said:


> Maybe black, blue, gold and platinum?


Dark side of the tracks, Right side of the tracks, Other side of the tracks...;-)


----------



## SaoDavi

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



AAMC said:


> Keeping the SMP 300m price + sword hands = take my money
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Don't forget about changing out that Bond bracelet; it's as dated as those skeleton hands.


----------



## AAMC

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



SaoDavi said:


> Don't forget about changing out that Bobd bracelet; it's as dated as those skeleton hands.


^^ this

Make it with a Speedy style bracelet

However....

I'm not having really hopes on the SMP 300m upgrade...It looks like there will be a SMP with liquidmetal inserts and white dial but it's a Bond LE

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



AAMC said:


> ^^ this
> 
> Make it with a Speedy style bracelet
> 
> However....
> 
> I'm not having really hopes on the SMP 300m upgrade...It looks like there will be a SMP with liquidmetal inserts and white dial but it's a Bond LE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


A Bond LE with 'white' dial?

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## AAMC

*Re: Any anticipation from Omega at next Basel 2017 ?*



om3ga seamaster said:


> A Bond LE with 'white' dial?
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


It's already on watchbase even if the info maybe be not completely accurate for the time being

http://watchbase.com/omega/seamaster-diver-300m/212-32-42-20-04-001

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

Hoping they have an updated Speedy Pro that looks the same but with the ceramic lumed bezel from the Snoopy LE and the same 1861 with anti-magnetic parts to meet the >15K gauss resistance specs. And maybe make the watch thinner since it won't need that anti-magnetic dust cover under the caseback.


----------



## Betterthere

6R15 said:


> Hoping they have an updated Speedy Pro that looks the same but with the ceramic lumed bezel from the Snoopy LE and the same 1861 with anti-magnetic parts to meet the >15K gauss resistance specs. And maybe make the watch thinner since it won't need that anti-magnetic dust cover under the caseback.


You are optimistic...an Omega that gets thinner? One can wish.


----------



## lhawli

6R15 said:


> Hoping they have an updated Speedy Pro that looks the same but with the ceramic lumed bezel from the Snoopy LE and the same 1861 with anti-magnetic parts to meet the >15K gauss resistance specs. And maybe make the watch thinner since it won't need that anti-magnetic dust cover under the caseback.


I actually wish the speedy pro is NEVER adultères in terms of dimensions... otherwise you lost the whole charm of a watch that has not changed since!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII (IW327001)


----------



## lhawli

Lamz said:


> I actually wish the speedy pro is NEVER adultères in terms of dimensions... otherwise you lost the whole charm of a watch that has not changed since!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> ----
> Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
> Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)
> IWC Pilot Mark XVIII (IW327001)


*altered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII (IW327001)


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> 4? All 38.5mm?


4x 40mm (4 different dials)

LE smaller


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> 4 different 40mm Railmasters + the LE...


Last year you were spot on... any more info on RMs? mvmt? etc. a 40mm RM and I am likely to give a go unless too thick.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Last year you were spot on... any more info on RMs? mvmt? etc. a 40mm RM and I am likely to give a go unless too thick.


If they had any sense at all, they'd use a non-date version of the cal. 8800 (or use the cal. 8800 and just not have a date window). The cal. 8800 is the only movement they should be using in dressy or dressy/sport watches. The new alveol display back really adds negligible thickness over a solid caseback (especially one with a deep relief hippocampus). There is no reason that the 40mm RM could not be ≤12mm with a display back (my Explorer has a case height of 11.25mm). The purists won't like it, but they surely will also use applied markers and numerals. A 40mm RM that is close in thickness to a 39mm Explorer will offer a real competitive advantage for Omega, especially if they resist the urge to use yet another ho-hum butterfly clasp. The adjustable clasp on the PO395 would be perfect on the RM.


----------



## Betterthere

^
agree that would be a good approach. All this talk of Omega trying to be Rolex equal etc.. If that were true, don't you think Omega could pay attention and learn just a little from Rolex?


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> Last year you were spot on... any more info on RMs? mvmt? etc. a 40mm RM and I am likely to give a go unless too thick.


No, don't know about movements. Just wish there was no LE so that everybody would have the chance/choice of the smaller size...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> No, don't know about movements. Just wish there was no LE so that everybody would have the chance/choice of the smaller size...


maybe I missed what about the LE?


----------



## Ken G

I believe the 38.5 size will be LE. The four 40mm models won't be LE. But, tbh, I'm not 100% sure about this...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I believe the 38.5 size will be LE. The four 40mm models won't be LE. But, tbh, I'm not 100% sure about this...


Thanks I read the other thread on RM so I remain confused. But I will say a 40mm or 38.5 based on the SM300MC but not so darn thick and I will probably buy one even if $7k give or take.


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> Thanks I read the other thread on RM so I remain confused. But I will say a 40mm or 38.5 based on the SM300MC but not so darn thick and I will probably buy one even if $7k give or take.


I think the non-LE RMs will be around US$6,000 or less. Maybe as low as $5,500. Just a guess!


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I think the non-LE RMs will be around US$6,000 or less. Maybe as low as $5,500. Just a guess!


Then it's just thickness left 
I'm thinking this year : a RM, maybe a Tudor Ranger (assume in house) and/or SMPc 300 depending on how it's changed.


----------



## om3ga_fan

I wonder when they'll get around to a throwback LE of the 1st generation PO... 

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> I think the non-LE RMs will be around US$6,000 or less. Maybe as low as $5,500. Just a guess!


So $3500 from Jomashop, in other words. :think:


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> So $3500 from Jomashop, in other words. :think:


Right and Joma may get them before the ADs.


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> Then it's just thickness left


;-)


Betterthere said:


> I'm thinking this year : a RM, maybe a Tudor Ranger (assume in house) and/or SMPc 300 depending on how it's changed.


I'm actually hoping I prefer the non-LE RMs to the LE. I'm happy to wait several years for any watch in order to get it at a deeply-discounted price, but these LEs are a killer. I've already signed up for #ST and really can't justify splashing out on two full-price watches in one year. All this is having a detrimental effect on my VOW (Vintage Omega Wishlist)! ;-)


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> So $3500 from Jomashop, in other words. :think:


Or less than $2,000 in about 3 years...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> ;-)
> 
> I'm actually hoping I prefer the non-LE RMs to the LE. I'm happy to wait several years for any watch in order to get it at a deeply-discounted price, but these LEs are a killer. I've already signed up for #ST and really can't justify splashing out on two full-price watches in one year. All this is having a detrimental effect on my VOW (Vintage Omega Wishlist)! ;-)


Any pics of LE or possibles? #ST?


----------



## Ken G

No, I haven't seen an pics...

Sorry, #ST = Speedy Tuesday Speedmaster LE


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> No, I haven't seen an pics...
> 
> Sorry, #ST = Speedy Tuesday Speedmaster LE


got it. I am one of those rare WIS who do not care for Speedmasters :-(


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> got it. I am one of those rare WIS who do not care for Speedmasters :-(


Ha! Good for you!  I know I've said it before, but I find it slightly tiring when people trot out the line: "every collection needs a Speedy Pro". Nonsense. If you don't like them, you don't like them.


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> Or less than $2,000 in about 3 years...


At which point the model will be on its third redesign. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> At which point the model will be on its third redesign. ;-)


Indeed! And everybody will be going on about how much better the first one was! ;-)


----------



## sensui123

You guys are releasing too many spoilers. 😉


----------



## WatchSix

"I expect to be carpet bombed with Speedmaster variants"

Tim Mosso on Watchuwant when questioned what to expect at Basal World.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> Just wish there was no LE so that everybody would have the chance/choice of the smaller size...


Maybe that RM "LE" isn't going to be very limited at all!


----------



## solesman

So there was chatter of a 39mm Seamaster 300 LE coming next month. Anyone know anything else about it???


----------



## Horoticus

Hey Dan - I've seen this posted about it. I can neither confirm nor deny its existence, but remain hopeful!

234.10.39.20.01.001 : Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Stainless Steel / Black / Bracelet / 60th Anniversary » WatchBase.com


----------



## solesman

Damn!! 39mm!! Woo! How exciting!! Please let this be coming. It really could be the one. My taste in watches is heading to the smaller end of the spectrum. Mainly this is because my wrist is getting less fleshy due to cycling and eating healthier than ever. I can just about pull off my PO now. I sold the Spectre because it wore a little too large and so thick on the NATO.

Please don't mess this one up Omega. Like the 300 below please  Thin liquidmetal bezel, no thicker than 14mm, lollipop hand would be amazing and with the 3,6,9 & 12 numerals on the dial.







This photo is from monochrome watches.



Horoticus said:


> Hey Dan - I've seen this posted about it. I can neither confirm nor deny its existence, but remain hopeful!
> 
> 234.10.39.20.01.001 : Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Stainless Steel / Black / Bracelet / 60th Anniversary » WatchBase.com


----------



## Horoticus

solesman said:


> Damn!! 39mm!! Woo! How exciting!! Please let this be coming.


We can only hope...:-!


----------



## Ken G

om3ga seamaster said:


> I wonder when they'll get around to a throwback LE of the 1st generation PO...


I'd say it's much too soon to be to doing a re-edition of that particular model. That said, it wouldn't be out of the _blue_ if there was some kind of new PO...


----------



## RTK27

Blue ceramic, Blancpain already did it with their FF Bathscape


----------



## Ken G

I just wish they used a different name...


----------



## RTK27

Big blue?


----------



## Ken G

RTK27 said:


> Big blue?


'fraid so...

https://trademarks.justia.com/868/94/planet-ocean-big-86894329.html


----------



## oztech

With Rolex's and Tudor's success with the Exp 1 and BB36 I am surprised if they do not bring back a Railmaster as they are also sought after in the used market.


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Damn!! 39mm!! Woo! How exciting!! Please let this be coming. It really could be the one...
> 
> ...Please don't mess this one up Omega. Like the 300 below please  Thin liquidmetal bezel, no thicker than 14mm, lollipop hand would be amazing and with the 3,6,9 & 12 numerals on the dial.


I think the 2017 LE* "trilogy" re-editions will be very similar to the 1957 originals:









1957 models

* not very limited at all...


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> * not very limited at all...


Years ago, a jeweler I knew had a half-price sale: Everything in his store, except for diamonds, were marked down by 50%. I picked up a watch for half price, but I knew he cost was less than that (this was the '70s after all). Ditto for all of the other fine jewelry he had. He sold out his entire store in one weekend. A year later, he had the same sale, but I noticed that the mfgr's tags had been replaced with handwritten ones. When I checked out some specific items, they were "retail" priced about 10% higher, then halved. It didn't matter: Everyone thought it was the greatest bargain ever, and he still sold out his entire store. Six months later he had the same sale. When I price-checked several items, it seemed the "retail" had been marked up about 25%, then halved. IOW, he was making out really well on the "discounted" prices ... especially since he still sold out his store over a weekend.

Perhaps Omega is trying to con its customers who missed out on the Silver Snoopy or the CK2998 into believing that LEs are the best thing to buy. After all, not all of their customers (in fact, the vast majority of them) are aware that their Bond "limited editions" are usually limited to 70,007 pieces. :roll: Perhaps Omega sees all the suckers buying "limited editions" on QVC and HSN and the Franklin Mint, and figure they should get a piece of that action.

I still say that "disappointment" is the surest thing we'll see in their 2017 novelties.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> I still say that "disappointment" is the surest thing we'll see in their 2017 novelties.


As I have said myself on occasion:

_Death, taxes, and "disappointed"* Omega fans in the spring

* going all the way up to "incandescent with rage"_


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> As I have said myself on occasion:
> 
> _Death, taxes, and "disappointed"* Omega fans in the spring
> 
> * going all the way up to "incandescent with rage"_


True.. got excited for a bit then noticed all the Omegas on Jomashop for 41% off.... makes it tough to buy


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> As I have said myself on occasion:
> 
> _Death, taxes, and "disappointed"* Omega fans in the spring
> 
> * going all the way up to "incandescent with rage"_


Here's what _would_ excite me: Seamaster 300 reissue with sapphire inlay bezel (Liquidmetal ceramic _maybe_ okay), cal. 8800 movement, sapphire boxed bubble crystal, solid caseback, 39mm diameter, 13mm case height, (old, non-PCL) AT bracelet with adjustable clasp. Heck, that's so outrageous that I will not even be disappointed when they don't unveil something like that at BW17. ;-)








BORROWED photo. NOT my watch!


----------



## Ken G

It's so outrageous that if they did release something along those lines you might hold on to it for more than a couple of weeks!


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> It's so outrageous that if they did release something along those lines you might hold on to it for more than a couple of weeks!


I'm so sure that it will never happen that I'd commit to keeping it for the rest of my life!


----------



## solesman

If the 300 really does come looking as per the 1957 original, I will be ecstatic!!



Ken G said:


> I think the 2017 LE* "trilogy" re-editions will be very similar to the 1957 originals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1957 models
> 
> * not very limited at all...


----------



## piningforthefjords

solesman said:


> If the 300 really does come looking as per the 1957 original, I will be ecstatic!!


I'd be happy to see anything (Speedmaster / Seamaster) with a _brushed_ stainless steel bezel.


----------



## Castello Dunhill

I want a speedy pro with a date window. Just please add a date window, even if it is only for one year. the 60th anniversary would be a good time to do it. in 2 years it will be the 50th anny of apollo 11 so they can do a big special edition then, please just put a date window on the speedy pro this year


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I think the 2017 LE* "trilogy" re-editions will be very similar to the 1957 originals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1957 models* not very limited at all...


would be hard to resust the middle one. Straight lugs thi.


----------



## solesman

Castello Dunhill said:


> I want a speedy pro with a date window. Just please add a date window, even if it is only for one year. the 60th anniversary would be a good time to do it. in 2 years it will be the 50th anny of apollo 11 so they can do a big special edition then, please just put a date window on the speedy pro this year


Extremely unlikely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Betterthere said:


> would be hard to resust the middle one. Straight lugs thi.


At 38mm it'll wear fine with straight lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Betterthere said:


> would be hard to resust the middle one. Straight lugs thi.





solesman said:


> At 38mm it'll wear fine with straight lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right maybe the LE are 37ish. Was thinking 40mm


----------



## solesman

Betterthere said:


> Right maybe the LE are 37ish. Was thinking 40mm


(Apparently) the LE RM will be 38mm and several other models at 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

I hate to sound like a heretic, but not every Omega design from the 50s was that awesome, any more than most of the Genta-inspired designs of the 70s. I think they did a good job updating the 300MC, but it was the wrong watch. It should have been the classic SM300 that got the reissue. (I know, I know ... it's the PO that ostensibly fills that bill. It does so very poorly.)


----------



## Betterthere

Betterthere said:


> Right maybe the LE are 37ish. Was thinking 40mm


I meant 38ish. Course if thick then will look silly.


----------



## Betterthere

Bremont skipped Baselworld and just announced their 2017 line up. Maybe their offerings are in answer to some of us who want smaller offerings. Hopefully Omega has heard also.
40mm 13mm thick


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> (Apparently) the LE RM will be 38mm and several other models at 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LE RM 38 (+ non-LE RM 40 x 4)
LE Seamaster 38
LE Speedy 38-39?


----------



## SaoDavi

Betterthere said:


> 40mm 13mm thick


11.5mm thick.

Gotta meet or beat the classic Subs and SMPs, IMO.


----------



## Super Fuzz

So I have a newb question: the actual big reveal of whatever the lineup will be takes place at the event itself? In other words, this thread is mostly speculation until March 23?


----------



## Betterthere

Super Fuzz said:


> So I have a newb question: the actual big reveal of whatever the lineup will be takes place at the event itself? In other words, this thread is mostly speculation until March 23?


Yes except some know more than others. Personally i listen closely to ken g.


----------



## Betterthere

SaoDavi said:


> 11.5mm thick.
> 
> Gotta meet or beat the classic Subs and SMPs, IMO.


Website says 13mm


----------



## SaoDavi

Betterthere said:


> Website says 13mm


That's too bad.

The 38mm AT has that problem too. As the diameter gets smaller, the thickness needs to decrease or it will get those hockey-puck dimensions.


----------



## Betterthere

SaoDavi said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> The 38mm AT has that problem too. As the diameter gets smaller, the thickness needs to decrease or it will get those hockey-puck dimensions.


No thats not bad. 13mm is not too thick. A SubC is 40mm and 13mm. Check out Rob's videos on Bremont thread.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> No thats not bad. 13mm is not too thick. A SubC is 40mm and 13mm. Check out Rob's videos on Bremont thread.


I like that the English brothers have finally gotten some sensibly sized watches (and a 40mm x 13mm dive watch is sensible). Too bad their case design is oriented to length. It has to be at least 52mm L2L, perhaps more. I think wrist "hangover" is a greater sin than large diameter (e.g.-cushion case of Doxa 1200T is quite short, despite the almost 43mm diameter). No point in making a ø40mm watch if you're going to make it as long as a 45mm Aquatimer.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> I like that the English brothers have finally gotten some sensibly sized watches (and a 40mm x 13mm dive watch is sensible). Too bad their case design is oriented to length. It has to be at least 52mm L2L, perhaps more. I think wrist "hangover" is a greater sin than large diameter (e.g.-cushion case of Doxa 1200T is quite short, despite the almost 43mm diameter). No point in making a ø40mm watch if you're going to make it as long as a 45mm Aquatimer.


Not sure on the new ones. I own a MB II (wearing at the moment) and I can assure the L2L is not long (unlike the SM300MC). It's a 43mm case and I experience no "hangover". The lugs are such a different design than most watches. They pay a lot of attention to wear ability. springbar to springbar about 48. lug to lug 50mm


----------



## iinsic

This is a direct comparison of the two watches, equalized for bezel size. See how much longer the Bremont is?


----------



## Horoticus

I have gone to the source and asked for a confirmation of the LTL measurement. Stay tuned Bremont shoppers! :-!


----------



## Betterthere

Horoticus said:


> I have gone to the source and asked for a confirmation of the LTL measurement. Stay tuned Bremont shoppers! :-!


I did same ...pictures can be misleading. Rob will try to measure tomorrow.


----------



## Betterthere

I should not hijack an Omega thread anyway but the point is maybe sanity will prevail.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> I did same ...pictures can be misleading. Rob will try to measure tomorrow.


Make sure Rob measures from the edges of the center of each endlink, which is the effective OAL (that center piece sticks out rather far). That would allow you to get an apples-to-apples comparison to your SubND (also measuring from the tips of the endlink centers).


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> Make sure Rob measures from the edges of the center of each endlink, which is the effective OAL (that center piece sticks out rather far). That would allow you to get an apples-to-apples comparison to your SubND (also measuring from the tips of the endlink centers).


 he doesn't work for me. I am not personally interested in the s300. I do like the mach 1. I still think springbar to springbar is more meaningful UNLESS you plan to wear on a bracelet.

SubC has pretty much ended my search for a dive watch. Famous last words but probably done on those until next Rolex iteration arrives.


----------



## Betterthere

Only update so far is timeless luxury watches posted pics on bremont forum on a 6.75inch wrist.


----------



## Horoticus

Horoticus said:


> I have gone to the source and asked for a confirmation of the LTL measurement. Stay tuned Bremont shoppers! :-!


FWIW, Bremont reports the Airco Mach I LTL is 49mm. 

And apologies for the non-Omega thread hijack...


----------



## Betterthere

Horoticus said:


> FWIW, Bremont reports the Airco Mach I LTL is 49mm.
> 
> And apologies for the non-Omega thread hijack...


Any news on s300?


----------



## Betterthere

.


----------



## Horoticus

Betterthere said:


> Any news on s300?


Because I'm only interested in the Airco, I didn't ask about the s300. Sorry...;-)


----------



## iinsic

I emailed Bremont about the OAL on the s300, both lug tip to lug tip and center of endlink to center of endlink (since I would only be interested in a bracelet model). As I observed earlier, I will be surprised if the L2L is less than 52mm.


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> I emailed Bremont about the OAL on the s300, both lug tip to lug tip and center of endlink to center of endlink (since I would only be interested in a bracelet model). As I observed earlier, I will be surprised if the L2L is less than 52mm.


Gotcha... take a look at those pics on bremont thread.

Hard to say but on website the airco on bracelet looks the same and it appears to be the same bracelet.

At our age...still optimistic. ..


----------



## Vig2000

Betterthere said:


> Gotcha... take a look at those pics on bremont thread.


Yeah, and perhaps it's best to continue all this Bremont talk on the appropriate Bremont thread.


----------



## iinsic

Vig2000 said:


> Yeah, and perhaps it's best to continue all this Bremont talk on the appropriate Bremont thread.


"In the absence of fact, argument flourishes." I would paraphrase that quote for this circumstance: In the absence of certainty around Omega BW17 novelties, discussion of other brands' premature revelations flourishes.

WUSOF always has been a holistic, open-minded forum. Since Omega has not revealed anything yet about their BW offerings, and we're figuratively standing around waiting, discussing other news is not unusual or unwarranted. No awkward silences, ya know. ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Even currently with no Omegas, I often come to the Omega forum because I often find the best thinkers here. The Bremont forum stays dormant most of the time.

I like the new airco but i am planning to wait to see what Omega does next month.


----------



## manofrolex

So how about a PO with no 10 o'clock tumor and a thinner case?Any hope of that.Love my PO 8500 but if I were to change one thing it would to decapitate the He crown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

jmanlay said:


> So how about a PO with no 10 o'clock tumor and a thinner case?Any hope of that.Love my PO 8500 but if I were to change one thing it would to decapitate the He crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't care for the He crown, either, but it seems to have become an Omega standard feature on their divers. I think we'd see a thinner PO before ever seeing the He crown dissappear.


----------



## manofrolex

GregoryD said:


> I don't care for the He crown, either, but it seems to have become an Omega standard feature on their divers. I think we'd see a thinner PO before ever seeing the He crown dissappear.


Suspect you are 100% accurate but would not mind be proven wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada

Castello Dunhill said:


> I want a speedy pro with a date window. Just please add a date window, even if it is only for one year. the 60th anniversary would be a good time to do it. in 2 years it will be the 50th anny of apollo 11 so they can do a big special edition then, please just put a date window on the speedy pro this year


There are PLENTY of speedies with date windows. The speedy pro will never get one, though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> In the absence of certainty around Omega BW17 novelties


Speak for yourself!


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> Speak for yourself!


Sorry, but I guess I'm still a skeptic. You might be eating lunch every day with Raynald Aeschlimann, but I won't be convinced until March 23rd. Nothing personal ... just a lifetime of experience. ;-)


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> Sorry, but I guess I'm still a skeptic. You might be eating lunch every day with Raynald Aeschlimann, but I won't be convinced until March 23rd. Nothing personal ... just a lifetime of experience. ;-)


Usually _dinner_ (and not _every_ night - I have far more important things to do), but anyway...


----------



## 1993supercoupe

i think they are going to focus more on the speedmaster line. it is indeed their pride and joy


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Usually _dinner_ (and not _every_ night - I have far more important things to do), but anyway...


So how thick will the new RMs be? Might save me few weeks thinking about them. And I can order a Bremont.


----------



## sensui123

Betterthere said:


> So how thick will the new RMs be? Might save me few weeks thinking about them. And I can order a Bremont.


I am not optimistic for thickness specs on seamaster or railmaster LEs...... Speedmaster is the only one that'll adhere to the same fois case... We shall see....


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> So how thick will the new RMs be? Might save me few weeks thinking about them. And I can order a Bremont.


No idea - sorry...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> No idea - sorry...


Schedule some more dinners  cause I think that is the only measurement that matters.


----------



## Betterthere

Horoticus said:


> FWIW, Bremont reports the Airco Mach I LTL is 49mm.
> 
> And apologies for the non-Omega thread hijack...


Fwiw the s300 is same case so 49 l2l


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Fwiw the s300 is same case so 49 l2l


For comparison purposes, the 39mm Explorer is 47.35 L2L, and 48.9 including the center link protrusion (Rolex mitigates this somewhat by "notching" the endlink on both sides inside the lugs).


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> I think that is the only measurement that matters.


Out of interest, how thick is too thick?

[I say it all the time, but thickness doesn't bother me - it's the large diams I find frustrating - so I have no idea what ideal numbers are for the thickness obsessives...]


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> I am not optimistic for thickness specs on seamaster or railmaster LEs...... Speedmaster is the only one that'll adhere to the same fois case... We shall see....


I think the Speedy will be a fair bit thinner than the FOIS. And maybe it's just me, but I _am_ optimistic about the thicknesses of the others...


----------



## RTK27

That's great to hear Ken! Based on the fact that the LE's will have solid case backs? Or different calibers?


----------



## Ken G

RTK27 said:


> That's great to hear Ken! Based on the fact that the LE's will have solid case backs? Or different calibers?


Oh, I don't know - just a hunch...


----------



## Ken G

CK was 14.37, wasn't it? Was FOIS the same?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Ken G said:


> Out of interest, how thick is too thick?
> 
> [I say it all the time, but thickness doesn't bother me - it's the large diams I find frustrating - so I have no idea what ideal numbers are for the thickness obsessives...]


For something like the Railmaster? I'd say it needs to be under 13mm (thinner than the current Aqua Terra at minimum). The most recent Railmaster was just so thin and svelte, it's going to be really hard to top.


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> CK was 14.37, wasn't it? Was FOIS the same?


My PO395 was also 14.37mm, and it was too thick ... especially combined with the ponderous weight. The only two chronos I've owned that did not seem too thick were the 3551.20, which was ø39mm and probably in the 14mm range (but that was quite a few years ago, when I might have been more tolerant of it), and the Daytona, which was the thinnest chrono I've ever owned. But I hated the screw-down pushers on the Daytona. Never used 'em, and what's the point of owning a chrono if you never use it to time things.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Out of interest, how thick is too thick?
> 
> [I say it all the time, but thickness doesn't bother me - it's the large diams I find frustrating - so I have no idea what ideal numbers are for the thickness obsessives...]


well the first question is what watches you wear the most and how thick are they? That would provide a comparsion model.

Just my opinion...
The pelagos was too thick (with eta) at 14+ ..shape of the case made it so
Sm300mc at 15.2 was too thick but it did have a well designed case
Bremont mbii 43mm at 14.2 is not too thick because of case design and larger diameter thus proportions more correct
Tudor ranger 41mm 12.5 great dimensions
Sm300 41mm 13mm was fine 2254 even better
On iinsic po 39.5 14mm seems to have been too thick...43.5s clearly overly thick didn't have to buy one just tried on
At 40mm subc at 13mm is fine

So... at 40mm appropriate thickness for a RM assuming shape like sm300mc : 13mm would be about right (new bremont airco 12.5 still eta based tho)
38.5 would have to be under 13mm i predict

Any chance Omega could pull those numbers off? Be nice to know before i preorder . I guess in conclusion the more the shape resembles a hockey puck the more i dislike.


----------



## Ken G

I'm going to guess all of the trilogy will be under 13


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> 38.5 would have to be under 13mm i predict
> .


I said 38 ages ago for the RM and then 38.5 started getting bandied around. So much so it became accepted by everyone (including me). I'm saying 38 again.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I'm going to guess all of the trilogy will be under 13


Then they will have some winners.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I said 38 ages ago for the RM and then 38.5 started getting bandied around. So much so it became accepted by everyone (including me). I'm saying 38 again.


Sorry should have remembered. So if you were going to throw some cash down, is 38 le worth considering?


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I'm going to guess all of the trilogy will be under 13


And back to the thickness discussion..what are your thoughts?


----------



## sensui123

Ken G said:


> I'm going to guess all of the trilogy will be under 13


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Ken G said:


> I'm going to guess all of the trilogy will be under 13


This statement makes me feel adult things.


----------



## Betterthere

sensui123 said:


>


I'm guessing you are saying you do not think omega is capable of making such? If i had to bet, i think you are right.


----------



## sensui123

Betterthere said:


> I'm guessing you are saying you do not think omega is capable of making such? If i had to bet, i think you are right.


I certainly have my reservations but I know of Ken's fortune telling powers in the past. I'm hoping he's right and like you said if he is....these will be popular pieces indeed (since we more or less know what they'll look like from the '57 counterparts).


----------



## Morrisdog

I hope someone from omega is reading this thread.. the thickness of their current watches is an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickfernandez

I agree! I was looking at the speedmaster moonphase co-axil and looked to thick.


Morrisdog said:


> I hope someone from omega is reading this thread.. the thickness of their current watches is an issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> And back to the thickness discussion..what are your thoughts?


As I said, thickness isn't really an issue for me: I wear ultra-thin Omegas like the 1616 LCD (7 or 8mm), all the way up to the Bullhead and Ploprof. What are they? 18+? (I seem to be more familiar with the dimensions of watches I _don't_ own, than those I _do_!)

So for these new LEs, I would buy them based on general appearance (and availability of funds); not thickness, movement, resale value, or anything else. Since there will be over 3.5k of _each_ of them, I'll hold on a while (I've reserved #ST) and maybe get one down the line. If they're all gone, so be it (I won't flip just to get the latest thing). I have an Omega wishlist as long as my arm - plenty more to choose from...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> As I said, thickness isn't really an issue for me: I wear ultra-thin Omegas like the 1616 LCD (7 or 8mm), all the way up to the Bullhead and Ploprof. What are they? 18+? (I seem to be more familiar with the dimensions of watches I _don't_ own, than those I _do_!)
> 
> So for these new LEs, I would buy them based on general appearance (and availability of funds); not thickness, movement, resale value, or anything else. Since there will be over 3.5k of _each_ of them, I'll hold on a while (I've reserved #ST) and maybe get one down the line. If they're all gone, so be it (I won't flip just to get the latest thing). I have an Omega wishlist as long as my arm - plenty more to choose from...


Thanks. What I can't imagine is whether the LE 38 would be the best choice or one of the 40mm. Guess time will tell.


----------



## Ken G

I'm pretty sure there will be pros and cons with both sizes - there always is! I think the LE will be more faithful to the original. No doubt fault will still be found with it, though!


----------



## rlh1979

I am hoping for a really simple design change for the Speedmaster Pro: going back to the original 3 link design bracelet. I have always hated the "stripes" on the current bracelet and think it looks kind of cheap. It's actually the one thing that has kept me from adding a Speedy to my collection, despite the fact that I would wear it primarily on a strap.


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> I'm going to guess all of the trilogy will be under 13


I'm going to change my guesses:

RM under 13
Speedy 13+
Seamaster 14+


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I'm going to change my guesses:
> 
> RM under 13
> Speedy 13+
> Seamaster 14+


Only on LE rm i assume? Might consider placing money monday. Makes me think the LE is best choice over 40mms.

And wonder how omega could get under 13.


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> Only on LE rm i assume? Might consider placing money monday. Majes me think the LE is best choice over 40mms.
> 
> And wonder how omega could get under 13.


I think the 38 LE RM will be a pretty faithful re-edition of the '57 original. I'm guessing the 40mm RM models will be modern re-interpretations and look very different from the LE...


----------



## SaoDavi

rlh1979 said:


> I am hoping for a really simple design change for the Speedmaster Pro: going back to the original 3 link design bracelet. I have always hated the "stripes" on the current bracelet and think it looks kind of cheap. It's actually the one thing that has kept me from adding a Speedy to my collection, despite the fact that I would wear it primarily on a strap.


I'd love it on a classic, tapered bracelet ... but with solid links and solid end-links.

One can dream.


----------



## Ken G

SaoDavi said:


> I'd love it on a classic, tapered bracelet ... but with solid links and solid end-links.
> 
> One can dream.


Recently, I was thinking how close to perfection it would've been if #ST had come with a vintage-style bracelet rather than a NATO (or for that matter, the watch roll, tool, etc)...


----------



## lhawli

jmanlay said:


> So how about a PO with no 10 o'clock tumor and a thinner case?Any hope of that.Love my PO 8500 but if I were to change one thing it would to decapitate the He crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "He" crown has become the omega version of the cyclopse for rolex, I guess.

I don't mind it much to be honest. I think the PO is hands down a better looking watch than the sub but dear me the thickness made me run away and purchase a sub! Didn't want the 2500 PO cause I want a ceramic bezel and I ain't paying $5k+ for the LM LE!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Betterthere said:


> Only on LE rm i assume? Might consider placing money monday. Makes me think the LE is best choice over 40mms.
> 
> And wonder how omega could get under 13.


They shouldn't have a problem getting under 13mm using the cal. 8800. The new PO 39.5mm is just a hair over 14mm thick and that's with 600m water resistance and a diving bezel. Lose the bezel and the case requirements for 600m of WR and you should be able to slim the watch down considerably.


----------



## lhawli

Iowa_Watchman said:


> They shouldn't have a problem getting under 13mm using the cal. 8800. The new PO 39.5mm is just a hair over 14mm thick and that's with 600m water resistance and a diving bezel. Lose the bezel and the case requirements for 600m of WR and you should be able to slim the watch down considerably.


Im not expert in the matter but I truly believe part of the thickness is driven by the showcase back. Do without it and they should be able to bring the POs to a similar thickness as the ones using the 2500 calibers...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
----
Rolex Submariner Date (116610LN)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (311.30.42.30.01.006)


----------



## Betterthere

Iowa_Watchman said:


> They shouldn't have a problem getting under 13mm using the cal. 8800. The new PO 39.5mm is just a hair over 14mm thick and that's with 600m water resistance and a diving bezel. Lose the bezel and the case requirements for 600m of WR and you should be able to slim the watch down considerably.


True.. mostly my post was TIC


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> For comparison purposes, the 39mm Explorer is 47.35 L2L, and 48.9 including the center link protrusion (Rolex mitigates this somewhat by "notching" the endlink on both sides inside the lugs).


Final numbers on Bremont

"We had a mm gauge on the last day of the London townhouse and had them at . 48.71 on the airco and 48.76 on the new Supermarine"


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Final numbers on Bremont
> 
> a mm gauge to the last day of the towhouse and had them at . 48.71 on the airco and 48.76 on the new Supermarine


I can see why they just rounded up to 49mm. :think:



> to the last day of the towhouse


Not sure at all what this means. Autocorrect, perhaps? ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> I can see why they just rounded up to 49mm. :think:
> 
> Not sure at all what this means. Autocorrect, perhaps? ;-)


Cut and paste ... from Bremont forum. Fixed above. Wish manufacters understood the importance of l2l and oal etc and always included.


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> Wish manufacters understood the importance of l2l and oal etc and always included.


The four dimensions that affect how I will warm (or not) to a particular watch: Diameter, case height, weight, and overall length (actually _effective_ OAL, since I always wear bracelets and the endlinks can add to the effective OAL). My new Explorer is right at the outer limit for OAL to me. My recently departed PO395 had its detractions (a 14.4mm height and 185+g weight), but it had a very reasonable 39.5mm diameter and an almost unbelievable 45mm OAL. If that watch had had a 300m WR rating, with a solid case back, it could have been ≤13mm in height, and with a AT-style bracelet could have been shaved down to ~160g. That would have made it perfect, in my view.

Put another way, if a new SMPc is introduced sized between 38 and 39mm, with the cal. 8800 and ≤13mm case height, with the Bond bracelet ranging from 19mm at the lugs to 18mm at the adjustable clasp ... well, I might have to rethink my "No More Omegas" policy. :think:


----------



## sensui123

I've seen your posts regarding your views on the brand... Can't blame your stance. IMO though Omega has some great pieces and you just have to buy right and curb your expectations. Just IMO of course, I get your love for Rolex also since I like both brands equally with different expectations. 

From Ken's hints, these 60th anniversaries should prove to be nice pieces.


----------



## iinsic

sensui123 said:


> Omega has some great pieces and you just have to buy right and curb your expectations.


I agree. However, that sorta obviates having a BW17 speculation thread. The emerging consensus seems to be for buying used (or even grey market after a watch has been out long enough to get into the "35+% Discount Club"). However, that is not very interesting for me. At my age, I am reluctant to even buy green bananas, much less wait a couple of years to score an Omega at a price where I won't lose half the value overnight. ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Agree on the age thing(Bill Paxton news was a bummer). Trying to do a better job of acquiring keepers rather than flippers rofl. So I will consider the new RMs and possibly the SMPc.


----------



## tornadobox

I know I'm hugely in the minority here...but I'd love a ceramic bezel update to the Speedmaster Racing line (ref. 326.30.40).

Ok I'll go back in hiding now.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

False alarm.


----------



## mykii

Have the catalogue pics of the LE SM300 been posted in here already? Anyone else seen them (what do you think?).

Or that white/brown panda Speedy from the end of the official omega instagram video?


----------



## RTK27

mykii said:


> Have the catalogue pics of the LE SM300 been posted in here already? Anyone else seen them (what do you think?).
> 
> Or that white/brown panda Speedy from the end of the official omega instagram video?


No havent seen the LE sm300?? Are there pics already?
The Speedy is the lady cappuccino model, very meh


----------



## RTK27

Just saw the picture, but that is 100% not the 60th anniversary SM300 (otherwise very dissapointed)


----------



## mykii

RTK27 said:


> Just saw the picture, but that is 100% not the 60th anniversary SM300 (otherwise very dissapointed)


Yes, not the 60th anniversary. It is a 757 production platinum version of the SM300 w/ gold rotor, as far as I can tell.


----------



## mykii

RTK27 said:


> No havent seen the LE sm300?? Are there pics already?
> The Speedy is the lady cappuccino model, very meh


If anyone wants to see what I'm talking about, there is a post in the reddit /r/watches sub.


----------



## G35driver

Wonder what a Speedmaster anniversary would look like...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

Omega has these posted on their website.

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/speedmaster-racing-2017

[url]https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/speedmaster-38-mm-2017

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/speedytuesday-2017

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/
[/URL]


----------



## iinsic

8100 RPM said:


> Omega has these posted on their website.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/speedmaster-racing-2017https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/speedmaster-38-mm-2017
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/speedytuesday-2017
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/


Thick, thicker, thickest.


----------



## Betterthere

Will one of the 40mm RMs be titanium?


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
No. If anything, the 40mm models will be relative bargains...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> ^^^^
> No. If anything, the 40mm models will be relative bargains...


was kind of hoping for such...maybe the smpc replacement


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> was kind of hoping for such...maybe the smpc replacement


I don't see it as a "replacement" for that watch, personally. While the RM40s might have a modern "twist", the RM and SMPc are two different beasts altogether - I just don't see the continuity from SMP to RM. As for it being a replacement from a _pricing_ POV, I think the RM40 will come in on a par with something like the Speedy Pro rather than the SMP.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> I don't see it as a "replacement" for that watch, personally. While the RM40s might have a modern "twist", the RM and SMPc are two different beasts altogether - I just don't see the continuity from SMP to RM. As for it being a replacement from a _pricing_ POV, I think the RM40 will come in on a par with something like the Speedy Pro rather than the SMP.


no continuity implied.. just another possible new release that I may look at if it occurs... mentally shopping : maybe a RM, maybe an SMPc , maybe a Tudor Ranger (assuming upgraded) or maybe all of these


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> no continuity implied.. just another possible new release that I may look at if it occurs... mentally shopping : maybe a RM, maybe an SMPc , maybe a Tudor Ranger (assuming upgraded) or maybe all of these


Sorry. When you said _the_ SMPc replacement, I assumed you were referring to the RM40 as such.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Sorry. When you said _the_ SMPc replacement, I assumed you were referring to the RM40 as such.


no just assuming there might be new version of it as well as the RM and others... being optimistic for the moment ..


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> no just assuming there might be new version of it as well as the RM and others... being optimistic for the moment ..


No idea about SMP updates*, to be honest. As I mentioned on the WAYW thread, the only one that really appeals to me is the old Ti chrono. That said, maybe an update would be just the thing to bring me round...

* that doesn't mean it's not going to happen, of course


----------



## iinsic

Ken G said:


> No idea about SMP updates*, to be honest. As I mentioned on the WAYW thread, the only one that really appeals to me is the old Ti chrono. That said, maybe an update would be just the thing to bring me round...
> * that doesn't mean it's not going to happen, of course


There had been speculation a while back that Omega might resize the SMP like they did the PO, with the 36.25 being replaced by something in the 38-39mm range (as they replaced the 37.5PO with the 39.5PO). Like the PO395, it would likely have the cal. 8800 and still be thin. The other question would be the bracelet, and whether they'd stick with the Bond, or use a different style. My luck: Omega would release a 38.5mm SMPc with a 19/18 tapered Bond bracelet and adjustable clasp, and Rolex would release a Tudor Sub reissue in 38-39mm. That would be a tough choice to make, given my two decades affection for the SMP. Probably would come down to which was thinnest, assuming that was ≤13mm.


----------



## Super Fuzz

So now that Omega has updated all this Speedy stuff on their site, can someone please tell me where I can get a strap like this:


----------



## Titan II

Super Fuzz said:


> So now that Omega has updated all this Speedy stuff on their site, can someone please tell me where I can get a strap like this:


Contact Jan (Ursus here on WUS) at de Griff Straps. He can make you a custom fitted strap.

Good luck!!

René


----------



## sensui123

Super Fuzz said:


> So now that Omega has updated all this Speedy stuff on their site, can someone please tell me where I can get a strap like this:


Hodinkee or Bulang&Sons if you want something in stock .... Plenty of other custom strap makers that'll do this also.


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> Hodinkee or Bulang&Sons if you want something in stock .... Plenty of other custom strap makers that'll do this also.


At the other end of the spectrum, the Heuerville wait is now up to 16 weeks!


----------



## dinexus

Image of the LE platinum SM300 for the lazy, credit to Reddit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^
That's not new for BW2017 - it's been out for a while (years possibly):

https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/seamaster-300/master-co-axial-41-mm/23393412103001/


----------



## RTK27

My AD confirmed that the Railmaster is indeed coming, both in a very limited trilogy box set and as a LE on its own.


----------



## Ken G

iinsic said:


> There had been speculation a while back that Omega might resize the SMP like they did the PO.


My prediction: SMP updates will NOT happen _this_ BW.

[I also recall SMP update speculation when Urquhart said some years ago that the intention was to put the latest movements in all models across all ranges (I guess the Speedy Pro would have to be an exception)].


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Ken G said:


> At the other end of the spectrum, the Heuerville wait is now up to 16 weeks!


I'm one of those waiting for a gray/black Heuerville strap. I think I'm on like week 5 haha. I trust it will be worth the wait when I put it on my Speedy.


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> My prediction: SMP updates will NOT happen _this_ BW.
> 
> [I also recall SMP update speculation when Urquhart said some years ago that the intention was to put the latest movements in all models across all ranges (I guess the Speedy Pro would have to be an exception)].


That could be an admission that it is probably the best dive watch onega has


----------



## Ken G

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I'm one of those waiting for a gray/black Heuerville strap. I think I'm on like week 5 haha.


The _last_ 5 weeks are the worst!



Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I trust it will be worth the wait when I put it on my Speedy.


Absolutely no doubt about that! :-!


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> That could be an admission that it is probably the best dive watch onega has


It's certainly an _important_ watch to the company. That's a fact.
The _best_? That's a matter of opinion ;-)


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> It's certainly an _important_ watch to the company. That's a fact.
> The _best_? That's a matter of opinion ;-)


Funny...i did not even realize that was my opiniim until i typed it. Add adjustable clasp.... hmmm think i will add to the list. Only owned 2 of those in black so maybe blue.


----------



## dinexus

Ken G said:


> That's not new for BW2017 - it's been out for a while (years possibly)


Damn, didn't even realize. Probably for the best if there aren't any real additions to the SM300 line - keeps my wallet safe for another BW.


----------



## Nyc11

Guys - let's just say that this rumored watch from watchbase is released at Basel and is in fact limited to 3,557 and even further that I love it: 234.10.39.20.01.001 : Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Stainless Steel / Black / Bracelet / 60th Anniversary » WatchBase.com

What are the chances of a normal guy like myself, with no connections and in fact never bought a luxury watch before, being able to get my hands on one? 0%, 1% - so you're saying there's a chance? Also, how would I even really go about it to have a realistic shot?


----------



## iinsic

Nyc11 said:


> Guys - let's just say that this rumored watch from watchbase is released at Basel and is in fact limited to 3,557 and even further that I love it: 234.10.39.20.01.001 : Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Stainless Steel / Black / Bracelet / 60th Anniversary » WatchBase.com
> 
> What are the chances of a normal guy like myself, with no connections and in fact never bought a luxury watch before, being able to get my hands on one? 0%, 1% - so you're saying there's a chance? Also, how would I even really go about it to have a realistic shot?


Just curious, but how can you love a watch you've never seen?


----------



## Nyc11

Iinsic - I don't love it. I'm saying if I did, how would I go about it.


----------



## Betterthere

Nyc11 said:


> Iinsic - I don't love it. I'm saying if I did, how would I go about it.


Call forum sponsor today. Give them money for a preorder.


----------



## dinexus

I haven't seen it, but I think I might want it.


----------



## Nyc11

Betterthere said:


> Call forum sponsor today. Give them money for a preorder.


Thanks,much appreciated.


----------



## Betterthere

Nyc11 said:


> Thanks,much appreciated.


[email protected]


----------



## sensui123

I'd wager if there are over 3500 of each 60th anniversary le pieces... They won't be hard to come by one way or another for anyone.


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> I'd wager if there are over 3500 of each 60th anniversary le pieces... They won't be hard to come by one way or another for anyone.


Yup - these will not be difficult to get. Those numbers again:

557 of the box (containing all 3)
3,557 of EACH of the trilogy individually

*waits for the same people who complain about LEs to moan that 3,557 is not limited*


----------



## dinexus

Ken G said:


> Yup - these will not be difficult to get. Those numbers again:
> 
> 557 of the box (containing all 3)
> 3,557 of EACH of the trilogy individually
> 
> *waits for the same people who complain about LEs to moan that 3,557 is not limited*


Ehh, I'm actually not mad about that. I mean, even if it were limited to 3557 total, the CK2998 was limited to fewer than 3k total, and those pop up on WatchRecon all the time.


----------



## Ken G

dinexus said:


> Ehh, I'm actually not mad about that. I mean, even if it were limited to 3557 total, the CK2998 was limited to fewer than 3k total, and those pop up on WatchRecon all the time.


I'm not "mad" either. I'm not a fan of the LE marketing model at all, but if they do insist on releasing them, I'd much rather these kind of high numbers which give me a much better chance of actually getting one.


----------



## Betterthere

Any rumors of titanium models? Changes to PO for example?


----------



## dinexus

Betterthere said:


> Any rumors of titanium models? Changes to PO for example?


Didn't I hear there's supposed to be a blue ceramic PO? Sorta like the Deep Black? The real question that needs answered though - how the hell has there not been an image leak of this LE SM300 yet???


----------



## solesman

I'm actually glad there hasn't been a leak despite being really interested in one. Really excited about next Thursday morning. I have the day off so its going to be a good day!



dinexus said:


> Didn't I hear there's supposed to be a blue ceramic PO? Sorta like the Deep Black? The real question that needs answered though - how the hell has there not been an image leak of this LE SM300 yet???


----------



## Ken G

dinexus said:


> Didn't I hear there's supposed to be a blue ceramic PO? Sorta like the Deep Black?


I think there will be a _blue_ Deep Black...

And a while back, the company registered the name Planet Ocean Big Blue (there's a link on this thread somewhere), so I can see that being another one...


----------



## 6R15

Ken G said:


> I think there will be a _blue_ Deep Black...
> 
> And a while back, the company registered the name Planet Ocean Big Blue (there's a link on this thread somewhere), so I can see that being another one...


It's the word Big that's got be unenthusiastic about the future of the PO line. Hope I never see a 47mm PO in my lifetime.


----------



## cadomniel

RTK27 said:


> My AD confirmed that the Railmaster is indeed coming, both in a very limited trilogy box set and as a LE on its own.


Really great news if Railmaster came back!


----------



## Ken G

6R15 said:


> It's the word Big that's got be unenthusiastic about the future of the PO line. Hope I never see a 47mm PO in my lifetime.


The problem with the name "Big Blue" - as far as I'm concerned - is how it has been appropriated for the PO line: "Big Blue" was the name given by fans to Omega's legendary cal. 1040 Seamaster 120 Chronograph in the 70s. I don't even own an original "Big Blue", but this still doesn't sit well with me.

On the subject of Omega's current watches being too big, this is nothing new, of course. The original "Big Blue" wasn't exactly unobtrusive: 46-47mm diam. (incl. crown); 52mm lug-to-lug; 16-17mm thick; 22mm lug width. It weighed in at 176g


----------



## Betterthere

josephblake1732 said:


> Joseph 4th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


Tapatalkese?


----------



## Alex_TA

solesman said:


> Really excited about next Thursday morning. I have the day off so its going to be a good day!


Hey Dan, if you take day off because of Basel your watch illness is in terminal stage 
In the end you'll sell your house for platinum PO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owlsu

This is my first Basel since being interested in watches. Do all of the Omega/Rolex announcements happen on a single day and can you watch it live somehow? Or is the news revealed bit by bit every day and you just read it on blogs.


----------



## bay

Owlsu said:


> This is my first Basel since being interested in watches. Do all of the Omega/Rolex announcements happen on a single day and can you watch it live somehow? Or is the news revealed bit by bit every day and you just read it on blogs.


If there's a video feed, it would be news to me (great news), but there are a few sites that will provide live updates (Hodinkee, ablogtowatch, etc.). If you search for Basel or Baselworld on Youtube during that week you'll see lots of videos people put up. Ultimately it's not like Macworld or something where Tim Cook speaks for an hour about the new features and everyone cheers -- it's much less organized, and the news flow just kind of... flows.


----------



## iinsic

bay said:


> the news flow just kind of... flows.


You mean "dribbles," right? ;-)


----------



## aalin13

Omega just posted this


__
http://instagr.am/p/BR0Zwg3jWlv/

Obviously it is the railmaster, using a calibre 8806, which I'm guessing is the single barrel version of the master coaxial movement


----------



## Betterthere

Lugs do not look too long...solid caseback? 

Maybe not so thick?


----------



## Aliosa_007

For those less www versed, here is the video, which you can pause and see all the details. Clearly a Railmaster dial configuration, SM300 hands (minus the seconds hand), 8809 caliber (which in my opinion looks too small in this watch case, so it's better that they covered it up with a solid case back).

BTW, is this the first time Omega hides one of their 8xxx series movements?

X-ray video link


----------



## RTK27

Aliosa_007 said:


> For those less www versed, here is the video, which you can pause and see all the details. Clearly a Railmaster dial configuration, SM300 hands (minus the seconds hand), 8809 caliber (which in my opinion looks too small in this watch case, so it's better that they covered it up with a solid case back).
> 
> BTW, is this the first time Omega hides one of their 8xxx series movements?
> 
> [video]https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/17412235_1889595754659593_2465701717740617728_n.mp 4[/video]


Link doesn't work?


----------



## Aliosa_007

RTK27 said:


> Link doesn't work?


Maybe I'm the one who's not www versed then . For me the original link continues to work, but it might be that the link is uniquely generated for my connection. Would need to look into it, but anyway, I uploaded the video to youtube and posted that as well. This should work for everyone.


----------



## asadtiger

What I can make of this: solid screwed back three hander no bezel and no crown guards with the classic broad arrow hour and pointy straight minute and seconds hands and auto movt

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Aliosa_007 said:


> Maybe I'm the one who's not www versed then . For me the original link continues to work, but it might be that the link is uniquely generated for my connection. Would need to look into it, but anyway, I uploaded the video to youtube and posted that as well. This should work for everyone.


See it now
Definitely Railmaster, very excited, sold my PO for this


----------



## blokk

Screenshots


----------



## iinsic

Aliosa_007 said:


> BTW, is this the first time Omega hides one of their 8xxx series movements?


More important, will we be fortunate in that it will not be the last? The vanity backs are a stupid marketing trick, and a true WIS should eschew them.

The 8800 is the same diameter as the cal. 2500, and ½mm thicker. I've had other brands' watches with the 2892-A2 (the cal. 2500's base) and a display back (case diameters up to 40mm), and I never thought it looked "small." Regardless, who needs to see the movement anyway? Omega has always had some of the finest-looking casebacks in the industry. They should get back to that.


----------



## pk_diver

...and also this year, no Seamaster 300 with sword hands...


----------



## bck919

Choo Choo! All aboard the Railmaster Hypetrain! Choo Choo!!!


----------



## jroam82

I wouldn't hold your breath on it being a solid case back.

1) The Hippocampus at the end that I think is causing people to think "solid" is facing the wrong way, so it's a marketing thing at least here. (MRI slices are top down which is why the text on the rotor is backwards).

2) Someone at OF did some image enhancing to read some text around the outside of the caseback - and that is very reminiscent of how they do the sapphire case backs.

Still - very excited and should certainly have some decent anti-magnetic properties.


----------



## jroam82

jroam82 said:


> 2) Someone at OF did some image enhancing to read some text around the outside of the caseback - and that is very reminiscent of how they do the sapphire case backs.


I am however quite hopeful that it will be solid - and the slices at the end leading to Hippocampus look like they'll indicate that. Maybe a giant logo means the text needs to go right around the edges?


----------



## jroam82

jroam82 said:


> I am however quite hopeful that it will be solid - and the slices at the end leading to Hippocampus look like they'll indicate that. Maybe a giant logo means the text needs to go right around the edges?


Never mind. Probably solid but the backwards Hippocampus still stands.


----------



## Ken G

The LE RM has a solid case back...


----------



## jroam82

Courtesy of marcnorth over on OF:

#1:
https://www.omegawatches.com/images/Video/Homepage_carrousel/Home_Baselworld2017_Teaser1.mp4 (already seen as the RM)
#2:
https://www.omegawatches.com/images/Video/Homepage_carrousel/Home_Baselworld2017_Teaser2.mp4
#3: 
https://www.omegawatches.com/images/Video/Homepage_carrousel/Home_Baselworld2017_Teaser3.mp4

Great naming structure Omega


----------



## sensui123

Edit: beat me to it heh. 

Don bezel on the speedmaster... Take my money now.


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> Don bezel on the speedmaster...


Lollipop hand on one of the *40mm* RMs...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> The LE RM has a solid case back...


And the other 40mm?


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> And the other 40mm?


I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Ken G said:


> Lollipop hand on one of the *40mm* RMs...


Any word on the clasp being used? Praying for adjustable...


----------



## Quartersawn

sensui123 said:


> Edit: beat me to it heh.
> 
> Don bezel on the speedmaster... Take my money now.


It's also a Base 1000 bezel...likely lumed ceramic.


----------



## snakeeyes

this basel omega info posted on another forum...interesting....very interesting......

TimeZone : Omega » Baselworld 2017 and Watchbase


----------



## Ken G

snakeeyes said:


> this basel omega info posted on another forum...interesting....very interesting......
> 
> TimeZone : Omega » Baselworld 2017 and Watchbase


That's a pretty good overview of what's coming. As I mentioned elsewhere, I don't believe the 38mm Speedies will be marketed directly to ladies, but I guess they might be. The poster speculates about ATs, but they're definitely coming...


----------



## Ken G

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Any word on the clasp being used? Praying for adjustable...


Re. 40mm RM: There will be 2 dials, 4 models i.e. choice of strap or bracelet for each dial. Don't know about clasps...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Re. 40mm RM: There will be 2 dials, 4 models i.e. choice of strap or bracelet for each dial. Don't know about clasps...


blue dial? perchance


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> blue dial? perchance


No.


----------



## Ken G

One 40mm will have a black dial w/ lollipop - pretty respectful to the original 50s. The other will be a kind of brushed gray dial - available on a NATO...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> One 40mm will have a black dial w/ lollipop - pretty respectful to the original 50s. The other will be a kind of brushed gray dial - available on a NATO...


1 out of 2 not bad... 3 6 9 ? that may be last question


----------



## Ken G

Both will have numbers...


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Both will have numbers...


guess will know soon but assuming not too thick and lugs not too long the 40mm black has my interest.


----------



## Ken G

Less than 13


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Less than 13


Then I would probably try one ...


----------



## Ken G

Best part of 2 grand cheaper than the LE too!


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Best part of 2 grand cheaper than the LE too!


Omega prices don't mean much. just a target. personally I think the 38 LE will just be too small but just an opinion. lol 2 grand cheaper = ?


----------



## Ramos84

Take my money already!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ff25

Now they are teasing the new anniversary Seamaster 300:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BR24NT9DcD8/


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Ken G said:


> Less than 13


any guesses on the SM300 thickness?


----------



## Ken G

Dejan Spasojevic said:


> any guesses on the SM300 thickness?


Over 14


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Ken G said:


> Over 14


Well that makes me feel better about owning the 41mm I just got recently. If it was 39mm and a lot thinner I'd be pretty regretful

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

Ken G said:


> Over 14


Good that saves some money ....


----------



## RTK27

Ken G said:


> Less than 13


That also accounts for the Railmaster LE?


----------



## dinexus

Guys. _Guys_.

The new AT updates are _really_ good.


----------



## solesman

Elaborate please...



dinexus said:


> Guys. _Guys_.
> 
> The new AT updates are _really_ good.


----------



## solesman

Found this on another site and although a little crap it clearly shows a good idea of the new 300. Shame it doesn't have the lollipop hand but if it is indeed 39mm and less than 14.5mm I'm sold! Else it'll be the railmaster with lollipop hand.


----------



## solesman

On Timezone I read this. 2 versions with different case sizes? Or just a mistake by the writer? Hmmmmm.

*Limited edition Seamaster 300 60th Anniversary, ref. 234.10.39.20.01.001 (39mm case, solid case back 3557 pieces). 
Limited edition Railmaster 60th Anniversary, ref. 220.10.38.20.01.002 (38mm case based on Seamaster 300, solid case back, 3557 pieces).

*


----------



## RTK27

solesman said:


> On Timezone I read this. 2 versions with different case sizes? Or just a mistake by the writer? Hmmmmm.
> 
> *Limited edition Seamaster 300 60th Anniversary, ref. 234.10.39.20.01.001 (39mm case, solid case back 3557 pieces).
> Limited edition Railmaster 60th Anniversary, ref. 220.10.38.20.01.002 (38mm case based on Seamaster 300, solid case back, 3557 pieces).
> 
> *


Railmaster will be 38 mm case and Seamaster 300 39mm


----------



## solesman

What a tool. I didn't see the word "railmaster" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

solesman said:


> Elaborate please...


The horizontal teak dial looks amazing (it's also much cleaner), date is finally where it should be, and what appear to be some minor amendments to the case shape itself have really streamlined the overall design. Get stoked.


----------



## solesman

dinexus said:


> The horizontal teak dial looks amazing (it's also much cleaner), date is finally where it should be, and what appear to be some minor amendments to the case shape itself have really streamlined the overall design. Get stoked.


Photo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

dinexus said:


> The horizontal teak dial looks amazing (it's also much cleaner), date is finally where it should be, and what appear to be some minor amendments to the case shape itself have really streamlined the overall design. Get stoked.


Bracelet still butterfly clasp?


----------



## iTreelex

those 19mm lugs are a turn off to be honest. I'm still not sold and I love these reissues...


----------



## Ken G

dinexus said:


> The horizontal teak dial looks amazing (it's also much cleaner), date is finally where it should be, and what appear to be some minor amendments to the case shape itself have really streamlined the overall design. Get stoked.


The case is more symmetrical with the disappearance of the crown guard...


----------



## asadtiger

Please anyone care to share pictures of the new AT wirh horizontal lines?

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

asadtiger said:


> Please anyone care to share pictures of the new AT wirh horizontal lines?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


Y'all trying to get me in trouble?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Found this on another site and although a little crap it clearly shows a good idea of the new 300. Shame it doesn't have the lollipop hand but if it is indeed 39mm and less than 14.5mm I'm sold! Else it'll be the railmaster with lollipop hand.


The lollipop hand is only on (one of) the NON-LE RMs.


----------



## BarracksSi

asadtiger said:


> Please anyone care to share pictures of the new AT wirh horizontal lines?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


(must resist posting a pic of a TAG Aquaracer...)


----------



## asadtiger

BarracksSi said:


> (must resist posting a pic of a TAG Aquaracer...)


Hahahaha


----------



## Ken G

BarracksSi said:


> (must resist posting a pic of a TAG Aquaracer...)


You weren't the first, and I'm sure you won't be the last...


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, if there is going to be a Railmaster which is pretty much based on the dial of the Seamster 300 ( which does resemble closely the dials of both the vintage Seamaster and Railmaster ) then I am in. I can safely say that I would sell my entire collection, if need be, to get one. I have been dreaming of a Railmaster reissue ever since the Seamaster 300 reissue appeared a couple of years ago. Basically, the Seamaster 300 without the rotatable bezel. That would be a piece that could be with me the rest of my days, even if it was my only watch.


----------



## Ken G

carlhaluss said:


> Well, if there is going to be a Railmaster which is pretty much based on the dial of the Seamster 300 ( which does resemble closely the dials of both the vintage Seamaster and Railmaster ) then I am in.


The new LE RM is closely based on the original '57 RM, rather than the recent SM300.


----------



## carlhaluss

Ken G said:


> The new LE RM is closely based on the original '57 RM, rather than the recent SM300.


Right.Sorry, my wording was poor. That is exactly what I meant. If they do as good a job on the reissue of the Railmaster as they did on the SM300.


----------



## cadomniel

39mm Seamaster 300 interests me as well. I have been eyeing the Planet Ocean 39.5mm since they came out last year and will have to take a look at these new smaller SM300


----------



## Ken G

^^^
The ATs are getting a little smaller too:

41.5--->41
38.5--->38


----------



## Morrisdog

Well it looks like omega may have started reading forums and acknowledging some criticism on their recent offerings. I personally being a happy owner of a SM300 which I have had for a bit more than two year will be in a difficult position!! I have the Ti SM 300 so may look closely at the RM.. the problem is that I think I will like the look of the 300 more!! Is it too much to have two am 300s! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

Morrisdog said:


> Well it looks like omega may have started reading forums and acknowledging some criticism on their recent offerings. I personally being a happy owner of a SM300 which I have had for a bit more than two year will be in a difficult position!! I have the Ti SM 300 so may look closely at the RM.. the problem is that I think I will like the look of the 300 more!! Is it too much to have two am 300s!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's never too much Morris! Lets face it, collecting watches isn't rational in the first place so buy what you like! I am also very curious to see the holy trilogy reissues! Can't wait till tommorrow


----------



## Betterthere

BW starts march 23rd i think but will omega announce tomorrow?


----------



## Ken G

Betterthere said:


> BW starts march 23rd i think but will omega announce tomorrow?


I seem to remember at least a few models being announced the day before the official opening day. Could be imagining that, though...


----------



## 6R15

Betterthere said:


> BW starts march 23rd i think but will omega announce tomorrow?


Says "22.03.17" on their website so probably tomorrow.


----------



## AAMC

22nd is the press day, when most of the new models will be officially presented 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

The speedmaster 60th ann has been leaked. I absolutely love it, I am going for the Railmaster though!


----------



## bck919

Wow, if that's accurate, Omega knocked the design out of the park!



RTK27 said:


> The speedmaster 60th ann has been leaked. I absolutely love it, I am going for the Railmaster though!


----------



## Zyklon

looks like they will ruin all the 60th anniversary models with faux-patina lume


----------



## RTK27

It's authentic, pic is from omega website according to Dale Vito from OF. I like the faux like actually


----------



## AAMC

RM










AT


----------



## El-Duderino

I thought I saw it was supposed to be a panda dial? I really like the look of this one, but curious why so many were off the mark?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

I think the faux-patina works really well for these. I wasn't too excited about the SM300 co-axials either when they were just digital renderings, but in person they look fantastic. But hey, to each his own.



Zyklon said:


> looks like they will ruin all the 60th anniversary models with faux-patina lume


----------



## bck919

If you're referring to the WatchBase entry that said "panda dial," the webmaster edited that out later on citing "poor copy-pasting skills" haha



El-Duderino said:


> I thought I saw it was supposed to be a panda dial? I really like the look of this one, but curious why so many were off the mark?


----------



## RTK27

AAMC said:


> RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT


That RM wow! They really copied the 57 version, looks fab. Omega knocked it out of the park! Any leaks on the SM 300?


----------



## bay

RM looks awesome. Less interested in seeing the SM 300 because I already have the 41 and would never downsize, but I'm sure it's great. 

To me, the RM would be much more attractive with a jumping hour hand. I would miss that after getting spoiled by my 300MC. Still, I find it a very compelling Explorer I alternative for those who like a more vintage look. 

One thing I'd like to see in the flesh is that brushed center link bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos84

bck919 said:


> Wow, if that's accurate, Omega knocked the design out of the park!


Love it. Hope it's the real thing!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

If the pictures released are the real thing I have mixed feelings. Mostly positive but here we go

1. The new LE Speedy looks great. Personally I don't like SS bezels but the look is great. I really hope the bracelets are like that as I would love to see a brushed center link style of the old bracelets but a solid modern construction. The faux patina is fine and I think it fits better than just pure white that will never change color given the older look. Faux patina is what they have to do trying to create a vintage looking watch that can't patina like the old ones.

2. The LE Railmaster looks great as well. Very simple and I like the lack of wording on the dial if that holds. Already talked about the bracelet. Depeding on thickness it looks great.

3. We don't have a full picture of the SM 300 but I really really like they are doing some kind of SS triangle for the bezel. I really liked my SM300 (just sold it) but I always wished they would have incorporated some kind of triangle for the bezel pip. Hopefully they got its thickness down to closer to 14mm and I think it will be a nice improvement.

4. The Aqua Terra....Can't Omega just leave this watch alone for a while? It has gone through 4 different changes now. First I will say I really like moving the date window to the 6 oclock as it just looks way more symmetrical. Loosing the slight crown guards is meh to me. The case didn't feel off before but I don't think its a major change. Changing the dial to horizontal from vertical just seems unnecessary. I don't get why they changed. I thought they could have kept the vertical lines as some kind of Aqua Terra identity but now changing it to horizontal just messes with the past 2 versions of the Aqua Terra way to much. I think this could have been great just moving the date window and leaving the rest alone...Oh well.


----------



## Betterthere

^
Add on...mostly positive.

RM lugs may be too long and straight but that is offset well by the end link design.

Horizontal teak lines do not look as good as vertical imo.

All else is good.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Proprietary lugs on the Aqua Terra? If so, gross...

Railmaster and Speedmaster look amazing. Very well done by Omega on both of those.


----------



## cadomniel

AT looks good but yeah they didn't need to change the previous versions were fine.


----------



## El-Duderino

Now I'm torn. I have my name on a list for the Speedy, Railmaster and SM300, but if they are all faux patina watches with arrow hands, then that doesn't make sense. I guess I'm leaning RM at this point, but best to wait for the official release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

El-Duderino said:


> Now I'm torn. I have my name on a list for the Speedy, Railmaster and SM300, but if they are all faux patina watches with arrow hands, then that doesn't make sense. I guess I'm leaning RM at this point, but best to wait for the official release.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the faux patina and broad arrow hands look great on these watches, and even for me that's a lot of faux patina and broad arrows unless you have a huge collection or want to buy the "trilogy" boxset to have a whole set.

Agree that it's best to wait for official release and stay on the lists for now.


----------



## GregoryD

The fauxtina on the heritage models is a major turn off for me, but the AT looks great.


----------



## Super Fuzz

I feel like the fauxtina is not that noticeable in real life when we aren't staring at photos intently. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## coelacanth

I really wish they didn't do faux lume. Oh well.

AT looks good and I assume it is quite a bit thinner than the current model. I hope they have 38.5mm or even smaller midsize variant.


----------



## ErikS

Like the Speedmaster, that looks real nice. As others mentioned not a fan of SS bezels but this one seems to suit the overall look. The RM seems nice, never been my cup of tea but I can see the attraction - nice retro look.

The AT? New name should be "AU" Aqua Ugly. Another WTH for Omega. They really need to learn that changes for no real reason are just silly. Removing the date frame only made it slightly ugly......but...this? Horizontal...um, why? Seems like changing just to be changing which is rarely good. Remove the crown guards? Again, why? Just looks slapped on now. Note to Omega - look at the Speedy it's a classic because you generally leave it the hell alone.

Have to see the new 300, the size seems right............


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

AAMC said:


> RM


Are we assuming this is the limited edition Railmaster and not the standard release?


----------



## Super Fuzz

What indicates it's the LE?


----------



## BarracksSi

RTK27 said:


> That RM wow! They really copied the 57 version, looks fab. Omega knocked it out of the park!


Funny that they "knocked it out of the park" by redoing something old.

I like all three of them, though, even if my opinion of "fauxtina" is just as mixed as fauxtina itself.


----------



## Aliosa_007

I'll repeat what was already said but not heard: LUG LENGTH!


----------



## Morrisdog

I think the long lugs will be ok with that end link design. It sort of shortens the lugs . Like the look of the RM and Speedy but am really looking forward to see the SM 300


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Love AT bit bigger date at 6 i just hope it is not Proprietary lugs as it seems on whit dial version....


----------



## BarracksSi

I dunno about the bracelet endlinks being able to save too-long lugs. I think it's awkward when the lug tips are too far away from the wrist and the bracelet ends up at a nearly 90-degree angle.


----------



## exador

Speedy Tuesday was so yesterday. Today is Speedy Wednesday.

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/60th-anniversary-speedmaster/


----------



## Iliyan

The blue on the new AT seems lighter and with what look like proprietary lugs, is a no go for me. The only positive is that they moved the date to 6. The teak lines look better when they are vertical and there was no reason to change them in the first place. The date window now is too close to the center of the dial and looks like it's floating there. I doubt that it's any thinner than the previous one. They made changes for the sake of change and this is in no way "refreshed" as the CEO said in his interview.


----------



## Morrisdog

I agree they look long but the lug to lug length of the larger old sm300 is just 48mm which is quite reasonable for most people. This should be shorter and with the end links should (hopefully) wear ok. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27

BarracksSi said:


> Funny that they "knocked it out of the park" by redoing something old.
> 
> I like all three of them, though, even if my opinion of "fauxtina" is just as mixed as fauxtina itself.


It's exactly as you state, they really held back in the design and let the original design speak for itself. How many times has Omega screwed great designs up by making them large, thick, cluttered and pointless? Too many times, it's back to basics now and I like that


----------



## bay

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno about the bracelet endlinks being able to save too-long lugs. I think it's awkward when the lug tips are too far away from the wrist and the bracelet ends up at a nearly 90-degree angle.


It's a 39mm watch -- you'd have to have very small wrists for the bracelet to hang like that.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Super Fuzz said:


> What indicates it's the LE?


Nothing from the picture, I just know Ken had previously stated the LE would be most faithful to the original design and the one posted looks like a spitting image of the '57 Railmaster. That's all I'm going by.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Good, no money to spend.

While I actually like the fauxtina, the long lugs end my interest in the RM. They already bug me considerably with the SM300 Master. And while they may be historically correct (just like the lugs), the polished bracelet sidelinks would make it too flashy for me. At least it looks to me that they are polished.

And regarding the AT: I am even more happy now with my blue 8500 model with date frame window, brushed bracelet, crown guard and vertical stripes. Although the date at 6 doesn't look too bad. Like others have said, there was no real reason to make these changes.


----------



## alexnikolai123

Oops, spent my money on Speedy Tuesday (Or I will soon).


----------



## Ken G

That RM pic is real and it's the LE.

One of the non-LE RMs has a lollipop hand and 2 stick (non-broad arrow) hands.

The other non-LE has a silver/gray kind of vertical brushed dial (avail on NATO).


----------



## Morrisdog

Ken , what would this forum be without you . Thanks for all the great work on keeping us informed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Really confused as to whether to go for the RM with lollipop or get that 300 I've always wanted with a 39mm case? Hmmmmm.



Ken G said:


> That RM pic is real and it's the LE.
> 
> One of the non-LE RMs has a lollipop hand and 2 stick (non-broad arrow) hands.
> 
> The other non-LE has a silver/gray kind of vertical brushed dial (avail on NATO).


----------



## bay

solesman said:


> Really confused as to whether to go for the RM with lollipop or get *that 300 I've always wanted* with a 39mm case? Hmmmmm.


I believe you've answered your own question.


----------



## AAMC

Ken G said:


> That RM pic is real and it's the LE.
> 
> One of the non-LE RMs has a lollipop hand and 2 stick (non-broad arrow) hands.
> 
> The other non-LE has a silver/gray kind of vertical brushed dial (avail on NATO).


Great input! Not going to spend money on a LE but I'm liking the idea of a "regular" production Railmaster

Something like this?










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD

AAMC said:


> Great input! Not going to spend money on a LE but I'm liking the idea of a "regular" production Railmaster
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I might be right there, too, as long as the Non-LE RM doesn't have fauxtina.


----------



## Ken G

solesman said:


> Really confused as to whether to go for the RM with lollipop or get that 300 I've always wanted with a 39mm case? Hmmmmm.


300 LE first; non-LE RM later.
Not that the LE will disappear fast, but this still seems a more logical, less risky way to go about it...


----------



## Ken G

AAMC said:


> Something like this?


Basically, yes.


----------



## mjrchabot

I don't know.. I think the last iteration of the RM is nicer than the new one... maybe my mind will change after seeing it in the flesh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos84

__
http://instagr.am/p/BR6c_L0gCcW/


----------



## Ramos84

__
http://instagr.am/p/BR6yjvOAfpz/
 ignore previous post. This one confirms the speedy

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

I think the RM looks fantastic, Omega is on track to be the talk of the town at Basel (esp. after seeing what Tudor is up to). Good stuff Omega.


----------



## masbret

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno about the bracelet endlinks being able to save too-long lugs. I think it's awkward when the lug tips are too far away from the wrist and the bracelet ends up at a nearly 90-degree angle.


 This would only happen if the watch is too big for the wrist.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

meh - Speedy is the only one that does it for me. They ruined the AT, as expected.


----------



## iTreelex

Loving the speedy. Anyone know the lug width? It's so similar to the 3594 which I have minus the case/ subdial hands


----------



## Ken G

mjrchabot said:


> I don't know.. I think the last iteration of the RM is nicer than the new one... maybe my mind will change after seeing it in the flesh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can only like what you like.  No wrong answers in this game.

Owners and lovers of the previous one will complain about the patina on the new one, no doubt. Which is fair enough, of course - it's not for everybody.

But! The new one doesn't have all that co-axial or depth rating writing; _Railmaster_ is written where it should be; the vintage logo is nice; the arrow hand is the "correct" one...

So, yeah, if you don't like faux-patina, you won't like the new RM (or the other 2 in the trilogy). If you _do_ like f-p, this is a much more historically accurate watch.

Personally, though, I still think the "Official" model from the early-60s is the best-looking RM (white dial, large numbers, leaf hands, red seconds).

As always, IMO.

[Genuine question: didn't people go nuts about them "ruining" the RM when the last one was launched 15 years ago? As described above, liberties were taken with that design]


----------



## Ken G

alexnikolai123 said:


> Oops, spent my money on Speedy Tuesday (Or I will soon).


Although I'd absolutely love to own any of the trilogy (and one of non-LE RMs), I'm not willing to give up #ST for any of them. In fact, there's nothing coming at BW17 that I'd take over it. The gold Apollo 17 Pro LE just isn't me...


----------



## Super Fuzz

Ken G said:


> Personally, though, I still think the "Official" model from the early-60s is the best-looking RM (white dial, large numbers, leaf hands, red seconds).
> 
> As always, IMO.
> 
> [Genuine question: didn't people go nuts about them "ruining" the RM when the last one was launched 15 years ago? As described above, liberties were taken with that design]


I looked up that version after seeing your post. Hands down that is the better design. Such a cool watch, and just looks more like what an old school train watch SHOULD look like. I get bringing back the RM makes sense for Omega, but I still think it is silly since they already have the Seamaster 300 which is the same look but better IMO. That white face with the delicate leaf hands is a great thing. One can dream!


----------



## mykii

In the flesh footage is now on Omega's website:


----------



## mykii




----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Aluminum bezel on the SM

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Doesn't look like it has the cut out markers more printed true to original

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

Dejan Spasojevic said:


> Doesn't look like it has the cut out markers more printed true to original
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


"vintage indexes slightly deepened to allow filling with Super-LumiNova"

And those numbers look painted, not applied steel...


----------



## seisnofe

mykii said:


> View attachment 11261434


nice trio


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Ken G said:


> "vintage indexes slightly deepened to allow filling with Super-LumiNova"
> 
> And those numbers look painted, not applied steel...


Ah missed that. The photos didn't look it but the description says they are deepened but looking at photos not as much as the sm300 from 2014

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

Wow... Omega really went all out. Check out the reproduction on the box that they're shipped in!









Comes with 6 OEM straps too.


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
For all the re-sale value obsessives, there's something that's going to appreciate...


----------



## bay

The shape of the sapphire crystal on the 300MC57 (is that the new nomenclature?) looks like it is squared off like a thick vintage acrylic crystal -- a nice touch, IMO.


----------



## GregoryD

The Big Blue...it's blue...


----------



## dbskevin

those limited editions are absolutely amazing


----------



## bay

I have to say, the '57 LEs are awesome, but these non-LE Railmasters are... not.


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

bay said:


> I have to say, the '57 LEs are awesome, but these non-LE Railmasters are... not.
> 
> View attachment 11262554
> 
> 
> View attachment 11262570


Agreed the LE is much nicer

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

mykii said:


> View attachment 11261434


Truly drool worthy, well done Omega on all three. Also, looks like modern clasps on all three as well, here's to hoping for micro-adjustments!


----------



## Betterthere

What kind of clasp do they have?


----------



## bck919

So is this official? Omega is re-introducing a Railmaster line, separate from the ATs?



bay said:


> I have to say, the '57 LEs are awesome, but these non-LE Railmasters are... not.
> 
> View attachment 11262554
> 
> 
> View attachment 11262570


----------



## asadtiger

What is the case size of the non-LE Railmaster?

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
40mm (12.65 thick)


----------



## blokk

Anyone can confirm if the speedmaster LE smaller than the FOIS? Case size wise.


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

blokk said:


> Anyone can confirm if the speedmaster LE smaller than the FOIS? Case size wise.


Pretty sure the Omega site has it listed at 38.6mm and the fois was 39.7 so yes a bit smaller

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino

Anyone know the exact case thickness for the Speedy and SM300?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex

Ken G said:


> ^^^^
> 40mm (12.65 thick)


That's manageable, but like others have mentioned, the lugs look to add a lot so span.

Do you think it'll *the new* wear bigger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii

What the hell.. I am not a fan of those non-LE RMs at all. How the hell did they get it so right on the Trilogy but so wrong on those? It seems like they're definitely pushing their brand towards a certain design-style.


----------



## Super Fuzz

When will they reveal the new versions of other watches like the regular diver?


----------



## iinsic

Betterthere said:


> What kind of clasp do they have?


All three of the LEs have the foldover dive-style clasp. On the RM and Speedy, that's likely the 0-4mm 4666 clasp, whilst the (latest :roll SM300 should have the 1159 dive clasp.


----------



## TheGent

mykii said:


> What the hell.. I am not a fan of those non-LE RMs at all. How the hell did they get it so right on the Trilogy but so wrong on those? It seems like they're definitely pushing their brand towards a certain design-style.


Couldn't agree more....


----------



## yessir69

Have they released thickness measurement of the 57 Speedy?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

bay said:


> I have to say, the '57 LEs are awesome, but these non-LE Railmasters are... not.
> 
> View attachment 11262554


I dunno, I kinda like it. I don't _need_ the same old font for the numbers, although I wonder what model in Omega's archives these came from.

Direct competitor for the Explorer and OP in my eyes. I'll try 'em out.


----------



## GregoryD

Wtf, even more fauxtina on the non-LE RMs....these look awful.


----------



## bay

BarracksSi said:


> I dunno, I kinda like it. I don't _need_ the same old font for the numbers, although I wonder what model in Omega's archives these came from.
> 
> Direct competitor for the Explorer and OP in my eyes. I'll try 'em out.


If I was in the market for a watch like that, I'd have to really put a lot of thought into the LE RM vs. the Explorer and would probably choose the LE RM honestly. The LE RM is just very, very cool and the design may take 10 years to come around again -- Omega obviously isn't going that direction with their non-LE versions.

My guess is that they didn't want the RM to start cannibalizing sales of their 300MC so they made it different. The font choice is unfortunate, though.


----------



## AAMC

here it is another picture....even if they are going to be cheap, can't like those...


----------



## Betterthere

After anticipating and reading, my thought on all Omega releases are " that's all there is" i don't think I will have any interest in any of them. Too small even if historically correct. Non LEs ...get serious. AT really messed that one up.


----------



## bay

Betterthere said:


> After anticipating and reading, my thought on all Omega releases are " that's all there is" i don't think I will have any interest in any of them. Too small even if historically correct. Non LEs ...get serious. AT really messed that one up.


My thoughts exactly. The LEs are all incredibly cool. I'd buy the trilogy box in a heartbeat except that I know I'd end up selling it because I never keep watches below 40mm. I've tried it multiple times and am going to save myself the trouble this time. Having said that, I wouldn't want them to be above 40mm because this set should be historically accurate. So I guess this set was just never for me.

I would have loved them to release a 41 or 42 mm RM with the same overall style as the LE but with the same hands as the non-LE. But it's better for my wallet that they didn't!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

If I go after any of them, I think it would be the SM300 assuming it has adjustable clasp. But not sure.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Betterthere said:


> If I go after any of them, I think it would be the SM300 assuming it has adjustable clasp. But not sure.


Agreed with everything. Speaking of the LE SM300, anyone else notice it has a *countdown bezel* instead of a diving bezel? I can't recall it being mentioned and it seems like an interesting choice.


----------



## BarracksSi

Different tastes -- I don't think I'd ever go for a 42mm RM.


----------



## Betterthere

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Agreed with everything. Speaking of the LE SM300, anyone else notice it has a *countdown bezel* instead of a diving bezel? I can't recall it being mentioned and it seems like an interesting choice.


Saw it mentionef in abtw i think. True to original think they said. Also bidirectional.

Anyone see mentioned how thick the case is?


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Betterthere said:


> Saw it mentionef in abtw i think. True to original think they said. Also bidirectional.
> 
> Anyone see mentioned how thick the case is?


According to Ken he said above 14mm

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sensui123

I'd like to thank Ken for all the hints leading up to Basel. Thanks Ken seriously, to me Omega has knocked it out of the park this year.......I had talked to my boutique rep about the trilogy but now am reeling back after I saw that the speedmaster will have additional trilogy# text under the script....to me that's a deal breaker for sure....I'd rather buy the watches seperately and have the clean dial.


----------



## AAMC

Betterthere said:


> After anticipating and reading, my thought on all Omega releases are " that's all there is" i don't think I will have any interest in any of them. Too small even if historically correct. Non LEs ...get serious. AT really messed that one up.


If that's all there is, I have zero interest in buying a new watch, the non LE RM is a mess, a good thing is that is using a Master Chronometer caliber AND has a solid back, think I will wait for a new SMP 300m version with that caliber variant

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11

Any idea if we will see a new seamaster 39mm non-LE? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

FYI, live shots now up on one website: https://www.watchadvisor.com/news/b...957-trilogy-60th-anniversary-limited-editions

Here's a good close-up:









This would indicate that the clasp is the same as the current 300MC (good news for everyone) -- this looks exactly like the one on the 300MC even though it's a Speedy.









This one I find disturbing -- look at the big space between the end links and the watch case on the RM! Those are unacceptable tolerances for a watch at this price, IMO. I hope it's some kind of optical illusion.









EDIT: Looking at the other pictures, including the ones I posted above, this end link issue may not just be the RM. Perhaps they rushed it out for Basel and this is a prototype that has not been properly fitted for production?

SECOND EDIT:

For reference, here is an endlink on my 300MC.


----------



## yessir69

Thanks for posting the pics. I think Omega did great this year. Can't wait to see the 60th Speedie in person. I want it!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh220

Anyone have any guesses on the price we will see for the "trilogy" bundle compared to each one individually (assuming they will sell them individually)?


----------



## solesman

14.1mm thick for the 300. It's going to sit high on the wrist if worn with a NATO. Damn it! The RM is 12.7mm though, so it should sit better? Can't decide.


----------



## solesman

I'm seeing 20000 Swiss francs so somewhere in the region of £16100 for the trilogy.



Josh220 said:


> Anyone have any guesses on the price we will see for the "trilogy" bundle compared to each one individually (assuming they will sell them individually)?


----------



## 6R15

Trilogy is confirmed by the OB to be $21,600 USD.

I already preordered the 57 Speedy!


----------



## Super Fuzz

That is a silly price. So how does it work if too many people buy them individually? Won't it break up the sets?


----------



## Ken G

Super Fuzz said:


> That is a silly price. So how does it work if too many people buy them individually? Won't it break up the sets?


There are 557 boxes; 3557 of each model separately.


----------



## 6R15

A couple people on the Omega Forums preordered the entire set this morning and are canceling now since they found out the trilogy watches now have additional text (XXX / 557) on the dial. Now the OBs are supposedly requiring the full $21,600 payment now to reserve LOL


----------



## asadtiger

I like the non-LE RM too..its brushed totally tool watch look, screw down crown on a no date configuration and more amount of lume make it a perfect sports watch in my opinion..juat wish it were a little smaller, but i think i can enjoy 40mm too...so I am in the minority to like the trilogy as well as the non-LE  

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Josh220 said:


> Anyone have any guesses on the price we will see for the "trilogy" bundle compared to each one individually (assuming they will sell them individually)?


20,000 Swiss francs for the set and I know the railmaster is 6300 Swiss francs on its own, didn't look at the other 2

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sensui123

Josh220 said:


> Anyone have any guesses on the price we will see for the "trilogy" bundle compared to each one individually (assuming they will sell them individually)?


Seems like official pricing is (USD)&#8230;.

60th SM: $7,000
60th Speedy: $7,250
60th Railmaster: $6,800
Trilogy Box - $21,600

Credit goes to omegaforums and EatMan's post.


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

6R15 said:


> A couple people on the Omega Forums preordered the entire set this morning and are canceling now since they found out the trilogy watches now have additional text (XXX / 557) on the dial. Now the OBs are supposedly requiring the full $21,600 payment now to reserve LOL


Wow that would piss me off. Better off buying three seperately If you really want them

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Fuzz

So is the non LE Seamaster 300 at the show? Or is that going to be a later release?


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

Super Fuzz said:


> So is the non LE Seamaster 300 at the show? Or is that going to be a later release?


No non LE SM300, same one as came out 2014

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Fuzz

Ah that makes sense. I thought I read there would be a 57 Seamaster 300 reissue that would be part of the lineup. Makes sense why it wouldn't be.


----------



## mav

The new Omega Trilogy watches are easily the best of Basel 2017, by far and away.


----------



## carlhaluss

asadtiger said:


> I like the non-LE RM too..its brushed totally tool watch look, screw down crown on a no date configuration and more amount of lume make it a perfect sports watch in my opinion..juat wish it were a little smaller, but i think i can enjoy 40mm too...so I am in the minority to like the trilogy as well as the non-LE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


Glad to hear a positive comment about the non-LE. I didn't know it has a screw down crown. I didn't really like it at first glance, but eagerly await more photos. I would prefer the LE, but I just know it will be sold out before I zcan come up with the funds. I don't mind the 40mm size. and I think the watch does look cool. Love the lollipop second hand as well. I have a feeling that I will like it a lot better when I see it in real life.


----------



## dantan

So, this is not a joke? I actually do not mind the look of this one.


----------



## Kazyole

Pre-ordered the speedy today with the OB in NYC. Closest I'll ever get to a 2915, and the most excited I've ever been about a watch release.

Also the first time I'll ever sell a vintage watch to make room for a new one. The waiting is not going to be fun.

Kind of a shame about the countdown bezel on the SM300 though. I get that SM300s have had countdown bezels in the past, but it doesn't exactly make it a functional diver in today's world. If I'm buying a 6k-7k dive watch, it better be able to at least serve as a backup for my dive computer. Then again, made my decision pretty easy and saved me from buying two.


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> So, this is not a joke? I actually do not mind the look of this one.


I really wish there was some more info on this one. Nothing I can see on Omega's website. Don't know for sure, but I think it is a mixture of various dial elements from over the years. There is quite a bit going on, on that dial. I think it might give the watch a bit smaller look on the wrist.


----------



## Ken G

carlhaluss said:


> Glad to hear a positive comment about the non-LE. I didn't know it has a screw down crown. I didn't really like it at first glance, but eagerly await more photos. I would prefer the LE, but I just know it will be sold out before I zcan come up with the funds. I don't mind the 40mm size. and I think the watch does look cool. Love the lollipop second hand as well. I have a feeling that I will like it a lot better when I see it in real life.


I hear what you're saying. The first "real pics" that were posted yesterday made it look really yellow and cheap-looking, but I'm sure it will be more attractive in real life...

Like anything, ignore what the crowd says and go with what you like! ;-)


----------



## dantan

I find it difficult to believe that this is real (so different to the LE Railmaster), but it does look too real to have been Photoshopped or fabricated.



carlhaluss said:


> I really wish there was some more info on this one. Nothing I can see on Omega's website. Don't know for sure, but I think it is a mixture of various dial elements from over the years. There is quite a bit going on, on that dial. I think it might give the watch a bit smaller look on the wrist.


----------



## Ken G

dantan said:


> I find it difficult to believe that this is real (so different to the LE Railmaster), but it does look too real to have been Photoshopped or fabricated.


It's absolutely 100% real.


----------



## dantan

Something about it reminds me of the Jaeger LeCoultre GeoPhysic.


----------



## iTreelex

6R15 said:


> A couple people on the Omega Forums preordered the entire set this morning and are canceling now since they found out the trilogy watches now have additional text (XXX / 557) on the dial. Now the OBs are supposedly requiring the full $21,600 payment now to reserve LOL


What a terrible idea. I mean, we get that it's a limited edition but to put it on the dial? Quite ridiculous and hilarious.


----------



## sirlordcomic

As a Spectre MCO owner, Sapphire Sandwich, and FOIS....feel this has all been done before. I'd rather have the Broad Arrow '57 9300. That was a great modern interpretation, even if a little hefty, I'm not sure I dig yet another "literal" re-issue of the vintage models. Seems overplayed, time to start fresh Omega!


----------



## 4counters

sirlordcomic said:


> As a Spectre MCO owner, Sapphire Sandwich, and FOIS....feel this has all been done before. I'd rather have the Broad Arrow '57 9300. That was a great modern interpretation, even if a little hefty, I'm not sure I dig yet another "literal" re-issue of the vintage models. Seems overplayed, time to start fresh Omega!


I agree. All "meh" apart from the new AT which I think looks fantastic.


----------



## 6R15

sirlordcomic said:


> As a Spectre MCO owner, Sapphire Sandwich, and FOIS....feel this has all been done before. I'd rather have the Broad Arrow '57 9300. That was a great modern interpretation, even if a little hefty, I'm not sure I dig yet another "literal" re-issue of the vintage models. Seems overplayed, time to start fresh Omega!


No matter what Omega does, there is ALWAYS a critic. Overall, I think they did enough this year to steal the show. Hilariously, the biggest failure this year was Rolex and they had stolen the show last year with the 116500LN. Now they are getting roasted for destroying the Sea- Dweller and cheapening the Sky Dweller


----------



## iinsic

6R15 said:


> No matter what Omega does, there is ALWAYS a critic. Overall, I think they did enough this year to steal the show. Hilariously, the biggest failure this year was Rolex and they had stolen the show last year with the 116500LN. Now they are getting roasted for destroying the Sea- Dweller and cheapening the Sky Dweller


This likely is the first BW that Dufour has completely controlled for Rolex, and his big case bonafides from Zenith have put him - and Rolex - in an embarrassing situation. Almost every new offering is a big watch: A 43mm "Sea-Dweller" (actually a 43mm Submariner); a 42mm Sky-Dweller; a 44mm Yachtmaster II; and a 41mm Datejust. The smallest men's watch they introduced was another variation of the 40mm ceramic Daytona.

Meanwhile, Omega and others are following Rolex's lead of the last several years (and market pressures, no doubt) by introducing several modestly sized offerings. It is ironic that Rolex is suddenly into "big" watches, now that others are headed in the opposite direction.

Let's hope Dufour will be gone in another year of so, and a more rational CEO takes his place.

As for the trilogy, I really only dislike the "fauxtina" (and a hat tip to the clever soul who coined this term :-!). But the Speedy is very nice. At ø38.6mm, it is right in my wheelhouse. And I have been a Broad Arrow fan since day one. I'm not crazy about the bracelet ... that's going to take some getting used to. And it's a chrono, so it's thicker than I currently wear. But if it was <14mm, I would be all over it, including the bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere

6R15 said:


> No matter what Omega does, there is ALWAYS a critic. Overall, I think they did enough this year to steal the show. Hilariously, the biggest failure this year was Rolex and they had stolen the show last year with the 116500LN. Now they are getting roasted for destroying the Sea- Dweller and cheapening the Sky Dweller


Correct and imo Tudor was a fail also.


----------



## GTTIME

All you little wristed ninnies got the small stuff.  I kid I kid. 

Did Omega come out with anything over 40mm this year?

I think I'm quite content that I've got the blue Moonphase on order from last year.


----------



## yuk0nxl1

So.... Has no one notice the Blue Side of the Moon...Phase

http://people.timezone.com/jessica/...e-of-the-Moon-Omega-Booth-Baselworld-2017.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

Betterthere said:


> Correct and imo Tudor was a fail also.


The Black Bay 41 looked alright to me. Not sure about that chrono with the snowflake hands.


----------



## GTTIME

yuk0nxl1 said:


> So.... Has no one notice the Blue Side of the Moon...Phase
> 
> http://people.timezone.com/jessica/...e-of-the-Moon-Omega-Booth-Baselworld-2017.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the one I have been looking for is ista blue Moonphase in blue ceramic?


----------



## 6R15

GTTIME said:


> All you little wristed ninnies got the small stuff.  I kid I kid.
> 
> Did Omega come out with anything over 40mm this year?
> 
> I think I'm quite content that I've got the blue Moonphase on order from last year.


You kidding me? Sky-Walker X33, AT World Time, PO Big Blue, new white/black Speedmaster 9900s, and that Apollo w/e number with the side profile of that depressed-lookin' Roman dude


----------



## knezz

Betterthere said:


> Correct and imo Tudor was a fail also.


Not really. Bb41 is great as well as bb steel.


----------



## Ken G

There should be a Seamaster Pro regatta NZL chrono too. Think that's 44mm...

The X-33 is a regatta America's Cup edition, by the way...


----------



## Ken G

GTTIME said:


> That's the one I have been looking for is ista blue Moonphase in blue ceramic?


Yeah, that's right..


----------



## iinsic

knezz said:


> Not really. Bb41 is great as well as bb steel.


That's just preaching to the choir. Betterthere was referring to rumors that would have drawn in new fans for Tudor. All they've done is more of the same, which is lovely for those who already love it. For others, not so much. For example, I read a rumor that Tudor was planning to reintroduce the Tudor Submariner, but in 38mm (styled around the venerable Rolex 6538). That would have been a no-brainer for me. I thought, as someone who was hoping for some items that drew from the same inspiration as the BB36 last year, that Tudor would broaden its appeal. It did not.


----------



## knezz

Iinsic Like you have said. For me bb36 was lovely but to small, now on 41mm is OK. They added date to BB and with bb steel , with in house chronometer and with not outrageous price they will bring more people towards the brand. Yes they all look a like but minor changes makes bit difference, at least for me. Still like new AT and i think i am in minority here.


----------



## GTTIME

6R15 said:


> You kidding me? Sky-Walker X33, AT World Time, PO Big Blue, new white/black Speedmaster 9900s, and that Apollo w/e number with the side profile of that depressed-lookin' Roman dude


I haven't seen most of these I'd like to see the AT world time and the white black speedmasters.


----------



## solesman

AT World Time in platinum.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

knezz said:


> Iinsic Like you have said. For me bb36 was lovely but to small, now on 41mm is OK. They added date to BB and with bb steel , with in house chronometer and with not outrageous price they will bring more people towards the brand. Yes they all look a like but minor changes makes bit difference, at least for me. Still like new AT and i think i am in minority here.


Frankly, I like the new AT too. The horizontal teak dial will take some getting used to, but there is a lot to like about the watch. Down to 38mm from 38.5, with no asymmetrical crown guard, the redoubtable cal. 8800, the thinner alveol display back, date at 6:00 ... it's a good job overall. It would have been nice if they'd put more lume on the hands (my biggest objection to the AT), and I hope they trimmed some case height to get the watch well under 13mm. They should get more credit for this update than they have so far.


----------



## solesman

According to Alexander Linz at watch advisor these are the thicknesses for the trilogy editions. 

The 39 mm (Height 14,1 mm) steel case of the Omega 1957 Trilogy SEAMASTER 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer houses the Omega Co-Axial Calibre 8806 certified as Master Chronometer with a magnetic resistance > 15.000 Gauss. Four years warranty.

The 38 mm (Height 12,7 mm) steel case of the Omega 1957 Trilogy RAILMASTER Master Co-Axial Chronometer houses the Omega Co-Axial Calibre 8806 certified as Master Chronometer with a magnetic resistance > 15.000 Gauss. Four years warranty.

The 38,6 mm (Height 13,69 mm) steel case of the Omega 1957 Trilogy SPEEDMASTER Calibre 1861 houses the handwound "Moon" 1861 Calibre. Two years warranty.



iinsic said:


> This likely is the first BW that Dufour has completely controlled for Rolex, and his big case bonafides from Zenith have put him - and Rolex - in an embarrassing situation. Almost every new offering is a big watch: A 43mm "Sea-Dweller" (actually a 43mm Submariner); a 42mm Sky-Dweller; a 44mm Yachtmaster II; and a 41mm Datejust. The smallest men's watch they introduced was another variation of the 40mm ceramic Daytona.
> 
> Meanwhile, Omega and others are following Rolex's lead of the last several years (and market pressures, no doubt) by introducing several modestly sized offerings. It is ironic that Rolex is suddenly into "big" watches, now that others are headed in the opposite direction.
> 
> Let's hope Dufour will be gone in another year of so, and a more rational CEO takes his place.
> 
> As for the trilogy, I really only dislike the "fauxtina" (and a hat tip to the clever soul who coined this term :-!). But the Speedy is very nice. At ø38.6mm, it is right in my wheelhouse. And I have been a Broad Arrow fan since day one. I'm not crazy about the bracelet ... that's going to take some getting used to. And it's a chrono, so it's thicker than I currently wear. But if it was <14mm, I would be all over it, including the bracelet.


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> The 38,6 mm (*Height 13,69 mm*) steel case of the Omega 1957 Trilogy SPEEDMASTER Calibre 1861 houses the handwound "Moon" 1861 Calibre. Two years warranty.


Oh, Lawd ... I'm a goner. ;-)

(DISCLAIMER: Pending my abiding reluctance for paying retail, and whether I'm a winner in the who-gets-a-new-speedy sweepstakes that is Omega's limited edition policy. In other words, I'm actually pretty safe from dropping a load of cash for this admittedly very desirable chrono.)


----------



## solesman

iinsic said:


> Oh, Lawd ... I'm a goner. ;-)


Spoken to a few boutiques in London and there's been lots of interest in the Speedy, a few for the RM and 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere

iinsic said:


> Oh, Lawd ... I'm a goner. ;-)


So why aren't we going for a trilogy set? You take the speedmaster, I'll take the SM300 and we can swap the RM back and forth?


----------



## 6R15

Betterthere said:


> So why aren't we going for a trilogy set? You take the speedmaster, I'll take the SM300 and we can swap the RM back and forth?


Ugly "Trilogy XXX/557" tramp stamp on dial


----------



## Betterthere

^ funny. Wonder how many buyers of those will notice?


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic

6R15 said:


> Ugly "Trilogy XXX/557" tramp stamp on dial


Yup. If I wanted all 3 and planned to wear them I'd source them seperately just to not have that dumb print on the dial. If I was looking strictly as investment for it to sit on the shelf I'd do the trilogy set.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bay

Betterthere said:


> So why aren't we going for a trilogy set? You take the speedmaster, I'll take the SM300 and we can swap the RM back and forth?


Who gets to keep the cool box, travel case and straps?


----------



## Morrisdog

The price is a bit of a put off for me.. I believe they will charge 7000USD for these. That will equate to more than 10k AUD which is so much more than say the FOIS and the standard steel SM300. I purchased my Ti SM300 for 6400 AUD which was then a 40% discount. This was through a friend of my brother who worked at an AD.. but 10k plus for these trilogy watches is a bit of a downer!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

Yeah, Hodinkee said in their recent video that the prices will be US$7250 for Speedy, US$7000 for SM300 and US$6800 for Railmaster.



Morrisdog said:


> The price is a bit of a put off for me.. I believe they will charge 7000USD for these.


----------



## Horoticus

6R15 said:


> Ugly "Trilogy XXX/557" tramp stamp on dial


I guess we will differ on this one. The added dial text doesn't bother me at all, in fact I see it as an added bonus. YMMV. :-!


----------



## GregoryD

I know I'm in a tiny minority, but I found the trilogy to be very meh. Omega had a chance to put a modern twist on their classics, but did an exact straight copy of old models, down to the fauxtina. I get why, and I know people will love it, but I found it uninspired.

The non-LE RMs are just gross. The dial design has the right elements, but bizarre numeral fonts, and even more fauxtina (I guess they were buying it by the barrel).

I do really like the updated AT. Probably my favorite from Omega this year.


----------



## Morrisdog

GregoryD said:


> I know I'm in a tiny minority, but I found the trilogy to be very meh. Omega had a chance to put a modern twist on their classics, but did an exact straight copy of old models, down to the fauxtina. I get why, and I know people will love it, but I found it uninspired.
> 
> The non-LE RMs are just gross. The dial design has the right elements, but bizarre numeral fonts, and even more fauxtina (I guess they were buying it by the barrel).
> 
> I do really like the updated AT. Probably my favorite from Omega this year.


I sort of agree with you.. still not completely easy with the idea of a vintage remake despite the fact that I own a old sm300 and a Rolex OP. I just like that particular aesthetic because of how it looks rather than because it is a vintage remake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super Fuzz

The vintage remake can be a cool idea, but I find it odd that the RM and SM they chose are so close in looks. I get it that collectors are collectors but I still would have rather seen more diversity in the trilogy. But what do I know.


----------



## Kazyole

Super Fuzz said:


> The vintage remake can be a cool idea, but I find it odd that the RM and SM they chose are so close in looks. I get it that collectors are collectors but I still would have rather seen more diversity in the trilogy. But what do I know.


To me, because they're so similar it comes down to the inaccessibility of the associated vintage models. The speedy is brilliant because a 2915 in good shape will cost you $150k, if you can find one. Realistically I'm never buying one of those, and even if I somehow did, I'm not going to be using it as a daily wearer. This LE lets vintage omega enthusiasts get the 2915 experience that would otherwise be totally inacessible.

The price differential between the new models and a vintage railmaster or SM300 isn't nearly as drastic, And they're generally more similar, so I'll wait and see. If in a year or two they're available on the secondary market at below msrp, maybe I'll pick up one of them. If not, maybe I'll just look for a vintage example.


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> I find it difficult to believe that this is real (so different to the LE Railmaster), but it does look too real to have been Photoshopped or fabricated.


I had a similar reaction to the watch when I saw the first photo. A bit unreal, sort of a lighthearted quality to it. One of the things I find so appealing. In that sense, it seems almost as though Omega purposely oversized the markers, especially the longer ones. And the arabics as well. Somewhat playful.


----------



## dantan

It seems to be a bit of a mish-mash, but somehow, I do not dislike it, but I don't know if I would like it enough to fork out nearly AUD$7,000.00 for it, assuming that's how much it will retail here in Australia.

I do really like the look of the LE version, but I doubt that I shall be able to get my hands on one.



carlhaluss said:


> I had a similar reaction to the watch when I saw the first photo. A bit unreal, sort of a lighthearted quality to it. One of the things I find so appealing. In that sense, it seems almost as though Omega purposely oversized the markers, especially the longer ones. And the arabics as well. Somewhat playful.


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> It seems to be a bit of a mish-mash, but somehow, I do not dislike it, but I don't know if I would like it enough to fork out nearly AUD$7,000.00 for it, assuming that's how much it will retail here in Australia.
> 
> I do really like the look of the LE version, but I doubt that I shall be able to get my hands on one.


That would be my problem with the LE version. I have a feeling it will be very popular - as will all Trilogy models - and possibly sell out fairly quickly. Even though they are making 3557 of each model. Just don't think I can come up with the funds that soon.

While, I do like the non-LE a lot, it would take a lot for me to part with my Tudor BB36. If I decide on the RM, the Tudor will have to be sold.


----------



## dantan

I feel as though it will be too much of a nice thing (is that even possible?) if I were to purchase a new Railmaster, to have an Explorer, Black Bay 36 and Railmaster.

They are all toolwatches (technically-speaking).



carlhaluss said:


> That would be my problem with the LE version. I have a feeling it will be very popular - as will all Trilogy models - and possibly sell out fairly quickly. Even though they are making 3557 of each model. Just don't think I can come up with the funds that soon.
> 
> While, I do like the non-LE a lot, it would take a lot for me to part with my Tudor BB36. If I decide on the RM, the Tudor will have to be sold.


----------



## Morrisdog

dantan said:


> It seems to be a bit of a mish-mash, but somehow, I do not dislike it, but I don't know if I would like it enough to fork out nearly AUD$7,000.00 for it, assuming that's how much it will retail here in Australia.
> 
> I do really like the look of the LE version, but I doubt that I shall be able to get my hands on one.


It's going for 7000USD so we are probably looking at 10k + AUD!!!

I don't think you will have any trouble getting one of these. The ck2998 took months before it was sold out in melbourne. I remember getting close to buying one but in the end pulled out..that was far more limited than these and also about 3k less expensive!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Regarding the Omega CK2998, I really wanted one, but my AD said that we were only obtaining two in Western Australia, but they had already been pre-sold.

I ended up purchasing an IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic, which I am really happy with.

Regarding the confusing new Omega Railmasters (plural), if my understanding is correct, doesn't the new LE Railmaster retail for USD$6,800.00 while the non-LE retails for USD$5,100.00 (with Bracelet).

If that is the case, I can imagine the LE Railmaster retailing for approximately AUD$10,000.00, but I was hoping that the non-LE might retail for something like AUD$7,000.00.

Am I dreaming?












Morrisdog said:


> It's going for 7000USD so we are probably looking at 10k + AUD!!!
> 
> I don't think you will have any trouble getting one of these. The ck2998 took months before it was sold out in melbourne. I remember getting close to buying one but in the end pulled out..that was far more limited than these and also about 3k less expensive!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

So the POs and ATs got few updates but nothing's new about the "old" SMP 300m? maybe is just selling too well that they don't feel the need to change it...

Omega should put a single barrel of the 3 hands Master Chronometer caliber into the SMP, update the bracelet design and add micro-adjustment, update the bezel font to the older bond style font, put a solid "NAIAD" case back, price it below 4.500€ et voilá... the perfect divers watch


----------



## AAMC

So the POs and ATs got few updates but nothing's new about the "old" SMP 300m? maybe is just selling too well that they don't feel the need to change it...

Omega should put a single barrel of the 3 hands Master Chronometer caliber into the SMP, update the bracelet design and add micro-adjustment, update the bezel font to the older bond style font, put a solid "NAIAD" case back, price it below 4.500€ et voilá... the perfect divers watch


----------



## knezz

AAMC said:


> So the POs and ATs got few updates but nothing's new about the "old" SMP 300m? maybe is just selling too well that they don't feel the need to change it...
> 
> Omega should put a single barrel of the 3 hands Master Chronometer caliber into the SMP, update the bracelet design and add micro-adjustment, update the bezel font to the older bond style font, put a solid "NAIAD" case back, price it below 4.500€ et voilá... the perfect divers watch


I will add wave dial and sword hands


----------



## nurseford25

I think the new racing models are my favorite thing from Omega this year. It kills off the co-axial speedmaster and the racing models leaving Omega with a great modern speedmaster that is completely separate from the classic moon watch. I think its a great way to tighten up the model line up and have a distinct line of modern speedmasters while keeping the classic moon watch line separate. Plus according to the a blog to watch review these new models are 14.9mm thick which for me is acceptable compared to the 16+mm in the previous co-axial versions.


----------



## DocJekl

solesman said:


> AT World Time in platinum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is pretty cool, but I'd probably buy the NOMOS worldtimer and save a bit of change in the process. I'll bet that they'll come out with a steel model of this about 6-9 months after these start shipping.


----------



## gatormac

I would splurge and buy the LE Railmaster if the water resistance wasn't only 60m. I love the RM (used to have a 39mm one) but I want it to be a daily go anywhere watch, and I spend a lot of time in and around the water. It needs to be competitive with the Explorer. It's a shame because I absolutely love it. Too bad they didn't just keep that for the new RM. I might just go back on the hunt for an old 36mm RM.


----------



## Robert78040

gatormac said:


> I would splurge and buy the LE Railmaster if the water resistance wasn't only 60m. I love the RM (used to have a 39mm one) but I want it to be a daily go anywhere watch, and I spend a lot of time in and around the water. It needs to be competitive with the Explorer. It's a shame because I absolutely love it. Too bad they didn't just keep that for the new RM. I might just go back on the hunt for an old 36mm RM.


when was the last time you went even 20m underwater?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

Robert78040 said:


> when was the last time you went even 20m underwater?


If only it worked like that..


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

nurseford25 said:


> I think the new racing models are my favorite thing from Omega this year. It kills off the co-axial speedmaster and the racing models leaving Omega with a great modern speedmaster that is completely separate from the classic moon watch. I think its a great way to tighten up the model line up and have a distinct line of modern speedmasters while keeping the classic moon watch line separate. Plus according to the a blog to watch review *these new models are 14.9mm thick* which for me is acceptable compared to the 16+mm in the previous co-axial versions.


Not only that, but the caseback is much more contoured compared to the previous ones that had a boxed sapphire crystal. Should wear MUCH better on the wrist. I'm really hoping they update the Dark Side of the Moon with the same caseback, I think I'd be finally forced to buy one if so.


----------



## iinsic

Aliosa_007 said:


> If only it worked like that.


But it does. My watchmaker pressure-tests all of my watches that might go in the water, including those that are rated at 3atm and 5atm. All of them pass testing, unless there is some defect in the seals.

A new Speedy Pro with effective seals should test out at 50m WR. I would be surprised if the new Railmaster did not similarly test for its 60m WR rating.

Probably the dive watch I took on the most dives, next to my original SM300, was my old Omega SM120 _Plongeur DeLuxe_. I took it down to at least 60m and it performed fine. Of course, why wouldn't it? Jacques Mayol took it to 105m on a freedive in 1983.

Those popular charts are created by lawyers in the risk management division, as a means of limiting warranty claims for flooding, which usually is due to the owner's negligence (e.g.-left the crown open or didn't screw it down). Only proper testing by a qualified watchmaker really determines what your watches are capable of enduring underwater. And it's the rare owner who takes his or her watch deeper than an eight-foot swimming pool.


----------



## Aliosa_007

iinsic said:


> Those popular charts are created by lawyers in the risk management division, as a means of limiting warranty claims for flooding, which usually is due to the owner's negligence (e.g.-left the crown open or didn't screw it down). Only proper testing by a qualified watchmaker really determines what your watches are capable of enduring underwater. And it's the rare owner who takes his or her watch deeper than an eight-foot swimming pool.


No argument from me.

I think someone pointed out that only watches marked as dive watches are required to be individually tested for water resistance. All others types only need to have a few samples tested from a production batch.

All I was pointing out is that if you want to feel safe (i.e. that Omega has you covered in case of accidental flooding) then you should observe their chart. Actually, to be honest, I don't know how it works if you take your speedy diving (under 50m), it fails and then you try to claim warranty repair. Can someone in the know reply?


----------

